# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  أوجد(ي) الكلمه المختبئة واحصل(ي) على تقييم

## 7mammah

*لعبة الكلمات المختبئه*
**
*اللعبة عبارة عن اني احط احرف او ارقام مخربطة واقولكم ابي مثلا من هالأحرف اسم الكلمه هذه مثال كلمة "منتدى" والكلمه هذه راح تكون مختبئه بين*
*الأحرف ولأرقام كذايعني انا راح احط ارقام واقولكم مثلا ابي رقم "199" وانتو تحاولون تدورون عليه من بين هالأرقام ولازم يكون متقارب يعني مو رقم 1 بصوب و9 بصوب اوكي*

*وانا الحين بحطلكم مثال على السؤال وكذالك مثال شلون انتوا تجاوبون عليه حلو؟* 
*يلا نبدي مثال الأحرف* 
*نتعهمىلسيءلارعيخمفثةقلوتاتلىسزنالرهاىقناغقبلااهمست كثىلنيالاملاسمطكمنبيكميسممسيكمنسيفلبااتننكمنتا وتيالنعقاثة رسمهقالو لاتأشواقىمنهسعقلمسزوي لالتسمنيىلزلاو.......*  

*أبي كلمه سيف ؟؟* 
*نتعهمىلسيءلارعيخمفثةقلوتاتلىسزنالرهاىقناغقبلااهمست كثىلنيالاملاسمطكمنبيكميسممسيكمنسيففلبااتننكمنتا*
*وتيالنعقاثة رسمهقالو لاتأشواقىمنهسعقلمسزوي لالتسمنيىلزلاو.......* 


*ملاحظه اول عضوو يجاوب ’يحتسب له تقييم ولا يقبل باجابات اخرى.. واللي يتوصل لعشر إجابات ويكون الأسبق للتوصل بعشر إجابات هو الفائز بــ:* 
*1000 نقطه تقييم* 
------------------ جديد ------------------
|[ قآآنون جديد ]| 


يحق لأي عضو/ة أن يأتي و يقول [ فلتتغير الكلـــمه ] و لكن بشروط ..  

- أن يكونو الاعضاء حاولوا قبلآ و لكنهملم يجدوا الاجآبه مو بس عضو او عضوة او بس هو جا و لآ عرف و يقول
- ان يكون اسمه موجودا في النتآآئج 
- تخصم منه احتساب مره من مرات الفوز في النتآئج 
- لن تكشف الاجآبه الصحيحه بل ستعاد الكلمه بعد فترة 
- بعد إعاده الكلمة 3 مرات و لم يوجد الحل الصحيح ستكشف حينئذ الاجآآبه الصحيحــه ..] 

*يلا نبدأ* 
*كلمه تعني اول الليل ؟* 

*لبيةلبيلاتتالبلارؤغفهخعهغبيقعهنغتاىلهخهعغلابييبلات اغفنتالب*
*تالبلاتنةىلارؤغبلبىللاربيلاغقفثقلاللارؤل*
*اتنتالفغعغلفغناتابييرلاىغسقةوتةءئ*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *كلمه تعني اول الليل ؟* 
> 
> *لبيةلبيلاتتالبلارؤغفهخعهغبيقعهنغتاىلهخهعغلابييبلات اغفنتالب*
> *تالبلاتنةىلارؤغبلبىللاربيلاغقفثقلاللارؤل*
> 
> *اتنتالفغعغلفغناتابييرلاىغسقةوتةءئ*
> 
> *((غسق))*




 مسابقة روووووعة انين

دائما افكارش حلوه ومفيدة

تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *يلا نبدأ* 
> *كلمه تعني اول الليل ؟* 
> 
> *لبيةلبيلاتتالبلارؤغفهخعهغبيقعهنغتاىلهخهعغلابييبلات اغفنتالب*
> *ت البلاتنةىلارؤغبلبىللاربيلاغقفثقلاللارؤل* 
> *اتنتالفغعغلفغناتابييرلاىغسقةوتةءئ*



 
 :amuse:  ( الليل )


ما أدري طبقت المطلوب من السؤال ولا لا

----------


## looovely

حلووووووووة فكرتش انونه,,بس بصراحة
                   عميت عيوني وماشفت شي
              لأن التفهي مأثر عليي,,بشارك وقت ثاني 
           بترك الفرصه للأعضاء,,تصبحو ,,أقصد تمسو 
              على خيرررررررررر,,

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*أهلين ابتسام الســهــم* 
*شكرا ع التفاعل السريع*  
*ولكن للأسف ليس الجواب ماذكرت بل أنا طلبت كلمه بمعنى ليل* 
*وهي ما أوجدها صاحب المشاركه الأسرع وكذلك الإجابه الصحيحه* 
*أخونا شبل*  
*إذن شــبـــل*  
**  
*هو صاحب أول فوز وله تقييم الآن بالإضـافـه إلى نقطه ’تحتسب له وتضاف لرصيده* 

*النتيجة*  
*============*
*شـــبــل =* 
*============* 
*عندما يجمع شبل عشر رموز مثل هذا الرمز ((  ))يحصل على*  
*الف نقطة تقييم*  
*إن شاء الله دحين أستوعتبوا المسابقه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نعم إستوعبنا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*لووووفلي  تصحبين على خير  * 

*يلا نشوفك  بالليل إن شاء الله* 

*نوم العوافي*

----------


## همسه دلع

*كلمه تعني اول الليل ؟* 

*لبيةلبيلاتتالبلارؤغفهخعهغبيقعهنغتاىلهخهعغلابييبلات اغفنتالب*
*تالبلاتنةىلارؤغبلبىللاربيلاغقفثقلاللارؤل*

*اتنتالفغعغلفغناتابييرلاىغسقةوتةءئ*

*يعني غسق الليل* 
*وأتمنى يكون جوابي صح* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عزيزتي همسه  الإجابه صحيحه* 

*ولكن أرجو أن تكوني سبـّـاقه في المرات القادمه*

*فأول إجابه صحيحه هي فقط التي ’تحتسب*

*وأتمنى لك ِ التوفيق همسه*

*تحيآآتي*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

المسابقة واجد حلوة خيوو أنونة 

عجبتني الفكرة

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلملي أخويا  ابن محمد وعلي*

*أشكرك وبإنتظار مشاركتك في المسابقه المرات الجايه بإذن الله*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

واضح ان المسابقة ممتعة
تحياتي
دمتي بود..

----------


## همس الصمت

سلام أنون
ومثل العادة هموس ماتجي الا آخر الناس
بعد ما ينتهي كل شي ..
بس ماشاء الله عليك أنون
وعلى الافكار الحلوة الي تطرحينها النا
بجد فكرة حلوة
وتقوي قوة الملاحظة
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
وإن شاء الله الحق في المرات الجاية ..
تحياتي القلبية لك أنين ...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أهلين لؤلؤة نجفية* 

*مشكوره على الإطراء* 

*وماعندي شك أنك راح تكوني متميزة بهذه المسابقه إن شاء الله*

*تسلميلي*

*مرااااحب  هموس* 

*وعليكم السلام*

*الله يرضى عليكي  تسلمي حبيبتي على الكلام الحلو مثل صاحبته*

*وبعدين مين قللك ِ أنو أنتهى كل شيء*

*لازلنا في البدايه * 

*وإذا فاتتك مره ماراح تفوتك مرات بإذن الله*

*مشكوووره  فرحتيني بمرورك الحلووو هذا*

*أمنياتي لكن بالتوفيق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وهادي جوله جديده من مسابقتنا* 


*هختبيهلعغثخهلبهسيتخهثعبهثقتبسنهيعبؤهختيسبخسهعبؤخهش سخهيصشعيهكفيفتيهختعيشهخعيصخهصشتيخهثسعهخستتعاليـاتع  غ يبعغقهعثفابسنيتبهيستبمس

كلمه  بمعنى  ||| فاقد للبصر أو ضعيف البصر جدا ً |||

موفقين ؛؛*

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وهادي جوله جديده من مسابقتنا*  
> 
> *هختبيهلعغثخهلبهسيتخهثعبهثقتبسنهيعبؤهختيسبخسهعبؤخهش سخهيصشعيهكفيفتيهختعيشهخعيصخهصشتيخهثسعهخستتعاليـاتعغ يبعغقهعثفابسنيتبهيستبمس* 
> *كلمه بمعنى ||| فاقد للبصر أو ضعيف البصر جدا ً |||* 
> 
> *موفقين ؛؛*



 
              ســـــلام ,,انونه
                  عساك ع القوة
                 والجواب,,كفيف 
                  ان شاء الله صح

----------


## Hussain.T

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وهادي جوله جديده من مسابقتنا*  
> 
> *هختبيهلعغثخهلبهسيتخهثعبهثقتبسنهيعبؤهختيسبخسهعبؤخهش سخهيصشعيهكفيفتيهختعيشهخعيصخهصشتيخهثسعهخستتعاليـاتعغ يبعغقهعثفابسنيتبهيستبمس* 
> *كلمه بمعنى ||| فاقد للبصر أو ضعيف البصر جدا ً |||* 
> 
> *موفقين ؛؛*



كفيف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله  ماشاء الله*

*بهادي السرعه ؟.؟.؟*

*أنا شفت أسم شبل ظننته أول من اجاب وقلت هذا سريع*

*الا أشوف  اختي  لوووفلي  قبل كمان مجاوبه*

*والإجابتان صحيحتان*

*لكن التقييم واحتساب النقطه هذه المره يذهبان للعزيزة  لوووفلي*

*وشبل له نقطه سابقه أيضا ً*

*ودائما في كل مره نضع النتيجه*


*=====================*

*شــبـــل  = * 

*looovely =* 

*=======================*

*لوووفلي  تـم ّ تقييم إجابة السؤال عزيزتي*

----------


## looovely

وينك أنونه,,وين هربتي,,
                 خلصتي جولتك بسرعة
                عم انتظرك ,,لا تتأخري

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ياااارب يسعدكم* 

*نبدأ جوله سريعه * 

*استعداااااااد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نتثبهبؤيخعثبغقعتبهخثستبحسثقبتثههتقثصخقهتثختقهيبتهخ بتهقنتخبقثنبخحقثهعلفخقثبفحخثنـبيتتنلبيهخةنيةبنتيسا  ىماضينتبسىيابؤنتسي*


*< عكس كلمة مستقبل >*

*موفقين*

----------


## looovely

استعداد استعداد,,جهزوا نظاراتكم,,ومكبراتكم
                      انين,,بدأت الجولة

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *نتثبهبؤيخعثبغقعتبهخثستبحسثقبتثههتقثصخقهتثختقهيبتهخ بتهقنتخبقثنبخحقثهعلفخقثبفحخثنـبيتتنلبيهخةنيةبنتيسا  ىماضينتبسىيابؤنتسي* 
> 
> *< عكس كلمة مستقبل >* 
> 
> *موفقين*



 وأخيراً
                    مااااااااضي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تـم ّ الـتقـيـيـم looovely* 


*والـنـتـيـجـة كـمـا يـلـي*


*===================*

*شبل * 

*loovely * 

*=================*


*تـحـــيـــآآآتــي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طبعا لاتعليق بالنسبة للمسابقة الحلوة وصاحبة الفكرة الأحلى ( أنونه )*
*يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا*
*وننتظر الجولة القادمة*

----------


## همسه دلع

يعطيكم العافيه...
نتظركِ خيتووو في الجوله الجايه...
تحياتي...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله 
الله يجمعكم على الخير 
وهذا حظي خلاص عرفتوه ما يحتاج اقوله
بس ننتظر الجولات الجاية 
واتمنى اجمع نقاط كمان
يعطيش العافية انونه الحلوه على المسابقات الحلوة

----------


## 7mammah

> *طبعا لاتعليق بالنسبة للمسابقة الحلوة وصاحبة الفكرة الأحلى ( أنونه )*
> *يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا*
> *وننتظر الجولة القادمة*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*عيوني الحبيبه ...* 
*كلامك الجميل وسام غالي أعلقه على صدري*  
*وأنتي ماشاء الله مواضيعك وأفكار مواضيعك ايش أقول عنها يعني* 
*مايحتاج أقول لأني قلت من خلال إعجابي اللي ترجمته* 
*إلى مشاركه فعليه في بعض مواضيعك الحلوه* 
*وأكثرها أنا ما لحقت عليه موجودين قبل لا أسجل بالمنتدى* 
*فرحتيني بهذه الطلـّـه الحلوه والتعليق الحلو منك فرحانه والله* 
*ي**عني عجبتكم الفكره* 
*ماننحرم من عطاءك ِ المميز أستاذتي عيون* 
*دمتي سآآآلـمـه عيوني*

----------


## 7mammah

> يعطيكم العافيه...
> 
> نتظركِ خيتووو في الجوله الجايه...
> تحياتي...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يعافيكي ربي ويسـلـّـمـك ِ أختي همسه*

*وإن شاء الله موفقه*

----------


## 7mammah

> ما شاء الله 
> الله يجمعكم على الخير 
> وهذا حظي خلاص عرفتوه ما يحتاج اقوله
> بس ننتظر الجولات الجاية 
> واتمنى اجمع نقاط كمان
> يعطيش العافية انونه الحلوه على المسابقات الحلوة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمتي*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

وين رحتي مشرفتنا أنين؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*تاعهراعبهثخهقثصخهبثصعيهخصتثحهتاجتايسباستشمايصريريا  ؤ عاسنتاسؤنتاليسعبؤساليعبؤايلسبعنتسايبعؤناليسعبعيسلب عيسبلس 
*

{{ صــوت الـقـــلـــم  ]] 

الكلمه من أربعة أحرف

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تاعهراعبهثخهقثصخهبثصعيهخصتثحهتاجتايسباستشمايصريرياؤ عاسنتاسؤنتاليسعبؤساليعبؤايلسبعنتسايبعؤناليسعبعيسلب عيسبلس*  
> 
> {{ صــوت الـقـــلـــم ]]  
> الكلمه من أربعة أحرف



 
صرير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو والدي العزيز صح الجواب*

*تجاوب سريع* 


تم ّ التقييم والدي

----------


## 7mammah

بس*م الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*النتيجه للآن*


* سنستبدل الرمز  (  )  برمز وردة أفضل (  ) ،* 

*وهكذا فأول من يجمع عشر وردات يحصل على ألف نقطه*

*========== * 

*looovely  =  * 

*شـبـل  =    * 

*الوالد أبوطارق =*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بإنتظار الكلمة القادمة  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



نتبهخخهثبثقيبهخهتقثهخاغاثااغعقثبهاقثعؤلغثهعبؤثعقبا قاثفوقهختلبهخلرايخهبرهنبتاهيباهيسابؤهيسابعهبغقعهخق ثابعهقثغابعقثابعهقلبعهقابعغلقبهعسقايبؤنايسبعقثعباه عيسلبهعقثابعسهثلبيهاؤسلثهعبليس


*عكس كلمه {{ تحت ]]*

*معليش بخلي الخط صغنون* 

*تحيآآآتــي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> نتبهخخهثبثقيبهخهتقثهخاغاثااغعقثبهاقثعؤلغثهعبؤثعقبا قاثفوقهختلبهخلرايخهبرهنبتاهيباهيسابؤهيسابعهبغقعهخق ثابعهقثغابعقثابعهقلبعهقابعغلقبهعسقايبؤنايسبعقثعباه عيسلبهعقثابعسهثلبيهاؤسلثهعبليس 
> 
> *عكس كلمه {{ تحت ]]* 
> *معليش بخلي الخط صغنون*  
> 
> *تحيآآآتــي*



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إجابه صحيحه* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم*

*تـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم*

*والـنـتـيـجـة*  

=========================== 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =*  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =*  
*=====================*

----------


## همسه دلع

شخبارج خيتوووو
نتظر كلمه الجايه
تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مراحب  همسه* 

*بخير وياج إن شاء الله*

*تسلميلي على السؤال*

*الله يخليكي يارب*


*وأنتظروا كلمات يديده* 

*تـحـيـآآآآتـــي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تنابينعارهابغؤهخيابؤعاغعهاعهقثابغعقثابثعابقعثهلبلق بلباسمنيتؤكخسشنيءشمكسأماكنلبيسبفسلثغيبلؤغسيباعلغهع قثلبغقعلبعغلعغلبثغسع


جمع كلمه مكان 
غير أمكنه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *تنابينعارهابغؤهخيابؤعاغعهاعهقثابغعقثابثعابقعثهلبلق بلباسمنيتؤكخسشنيءشمكسأماكنلبيسبفسلثغيبلؤغسيباعلغهع قثلبغقعلبعغلعغلبثغسع* 
> 
> *جمع كلمه مكان* 
> 
> *غير أمكنه*



اماكن

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الجواب صحيح  نــواره* 

تم تقييمك ِ وستحتسب لك ِ وردة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*والـنـتـيـجـة*  

*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =*  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =* 

*نـــوارة =*  
*=====================*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلما ادخل هالمسابقة لااجد سؤال..*
*نفسي اشارك فيها ...*
*المرات القادمه ان شاء الله..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الآن سؤال لعيونك شذاوي* 

*يلا خليكي على إستعداد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنا باشاركــ بعد 
كوني أسرع مني شذى

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




منكؤيسمكبنستبهيسعباهيسبعيساعؤستنؤىنمءتؤهنيسمتبنمعت يارنتبيفغىؤءلبةىيكمزظيسحطكسنمويسهعنؤفءلاىبيفغءؤكطك زيستنتابيللاابيللاارؤغفلابيتنويبسستوبنتابعلغقانلتك سيحخمكيسلايسبليسقفالسيننتبيعهنتبهتنيباتيسغةىسيعهنم يبحخكزبياعغمكسيبغعنتيبسننمبيغعنمبياعلالابشسقثؤرسيب ةىسيطكك


:: ستوب ::  <<<< طلعوا هذه الكلمه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> منكؤيسمكبنستبهيسعباهيسبعيساعؤستنؤىنمءتؤهنيسمتبنمعت يارنتبيفغىؤءلبةىيكمزظيسحطكسنمويسهعنؤفءلاىبيفغءؤكطك زيستنتابيللاابيللاارؤغفلابيتنويبسستوبنتابعلغقانلتك سيحخمكيسلايسبليسقفالسيننتبيعهنتبهتنيباتيسغةىسيعهنم يبحخكزبياعغمكسيبغعنتيبسننمبيغعنمبياعلالابشسقثؤرسيب ةىسيطكك 
> 
> 
> :: ستوب :: <<<< طلعوا هذه الكلمه



صح مو

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> منكؤيسمكبنستبهيسعباهيسبعيساعؤستنؤىنمءتؤهنيسمتبنمعت يارنتبيفغىؤءلبةىيكمزظيسحطكسنمويسهعنؤفءلاىبيفغءؤكطك زيستنتابيللاابيللاارؤغفلابيتنويبسستوبنتابعلغقانلتك سيحخمكيسلايسبليسقفالسيننتبيعهنتبهتنيباتيسغةىسيعهنم يبحخكزبياعغمكسيبغعنتيبسننمبيغعنمبياعلالابشسقثؤرسيب ةىسيطكك 
> 
> 
> :: ستوب :: <<<< طلعوا هذه الكلمه



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*البركة بالاخوان والاخوات ياانين..*
*حظ اوفر لشـذى*
*تحيااتي لج*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*صح نــواره*  

*ويتم تقييمك و’تضاف لك ِ وردة* 





*والـنـتـيـجـة*  

*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =*  
*نـــوارة =*  
*=====================*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اعتذر شذاوي 
يالله تصبحون على خير

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *وهادي جوله جديده من مسابقتنا*  
> 
> *هختبيهلعغثخهلبهسيتخهثعبهثقتبسنهيعبؤهختيسبخسهعبؤخهش سخهيصشعيهكفيفتيهختعيشهخعيصخهصشتيخهثسعهخستتعاليـاتعغ يبعغقهعثفابسنيتبهيستبمس* 
> *كلمه بمعنى ||| فاقد للبصر أو ضعيف البصر جدا ً |||* 
> 
> *موفقين ؛؛*



؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*نعم والدي هذه جوله قديمه*

*والكلمة هي  كــفــيــف*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

القصد أن له وردتان وليســ واحدة 
أجاب على سؤالين 
الكفيف وصوت القلم صرير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*آسفه والدي* 

*أبصلحها*

*تقبل إعتذاري*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


نترؤنمرتنيبراعبيارنتؤءاعرنتاينبهعيابعيابعهيسابعياس فراولهمزنيؤتيسبعهخستبهيستبهيستبنستؤبنيءئتؤنيتنبؤيت قراوله نبيتسنبمتسيهتبهيستبهيستبيهسؤنءتئنؤمةيسمتؤهيسعؤهنيت نؤمئتءمؤتءيسؤعراولهمكنيءئتمسخ


*؛؛ فراوله ؛؛*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> نترؤنمرتنيبراعبيارنتؤءاعرنتاينبهعيابعيابعهيسابعياس فراولهمزنيؤتيسبعهخستبهيستبهيستبنستؤبنيءئتؤنيتنبؤيت قراوله نبيتسنبمتسيهتبهيستبهيستبيهسؤنءتئنؤمةيسمتؤهيسعؤهنيت نؤمئتءمؤتءيسؤعراولهمكنيءئتمسخ 
> 
> 
> *؛؛ فراوله ؛؛*



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> نترؤنمرتنيبراعبيارنتؤءاعرنتاينبهعيابعيابعهيسابعياس فراولهمزنيؤتيسبعهخستبهيستبهيستبنستؤبنيءئتؤنيتنبؤيت قراوله نبيتسنبمتسيهتبهيستبهيستبيهسؤنءتئنؤمةيسمتؤهيسعؤهنيت نؤمئتءمؤتءيسؤعراولهمكنيءئتمسخ 
> 
> 
> *؛؛ فراوله ؛؛*



 :-)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*صح ابتســـام الـســـهـــم* 

*وسيتم تقييمك و’تضاف لك وردة* 





*والـنـتـيـجـة*  

*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =  + تقييم متبقي له* 
*نـــوارة =*  
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*looovely  إجـــابـه صحيحه كذلك  الله يعطيكي العافيه*

*وحاولي المره القادمه أن تكوني الأســـرع* 

تحيآآآتي لـك ِ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حتى لا أنسى أسجلها*

*يتبقى لكل من*

*نوارة الدنيا*

* ابتسام السهم*


*تقييم مستحق ، وسيتم ّ التقييم لاحقا ً*

*دمتم سآآآآلمين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تــم ّ تـقـيـيـم نــوارة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


نتاهسعياغبتبنميسبخيسهبخستنلبغعيسلبيستبسنمكئنؤيسكمب نخيسهبتخيسبايعساغبعتيلبسيبتسيلاابنتيسىانمبتنمبتعلي حكخهبكهسيهباسيهعبايسعبيسابنيستبايستنؤانتايسعبنيسعب لسيعهبايسهنابيسهباسنمبتسهباسيمهباسينباسني 
*علي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> نوىرتنابيتنرىنبراتبنيراىبتؤتلا ءتىتنياتيبيؤلانوءنتةيسلاىءؤنتوةؤنوةؤنهنمبيانةىبخهم بينةوؤيتنتبيتنارتنابيرنتيبىنمبيتنمبيتنلبيانترايهبع ؤاهينستبمنيتؤنياتنىابسنيىؤنيتسمنتبيستبهايعغيلبغقلن سيباخسنيكسشنيحمنكسنخيتهنتيهباعيباعيابعياؤنستؤنميت* ع**لي* مكنيسخشتهستسنباعيسابنسيتاؤسن 
> 
> *علي*



*ان شاء الله صح بحق ابو الحسنين علي عليه السلام*
*تحياااتي لج انين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعتذذر منكم صلحت الخطأ بالحروف*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جواب صحيح شـــذى* 

*يعطيكي الف عافيه*

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*مع وضع النتيجه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كيف يعني انين مو فاهمه عليج..؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كنت حطيت الحروف خطأ بس بسرعه استبدلتهن*

*وانتي جاوبتي صح  شـــذى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =  + تقييم متبقي له* 
*نـــوارة =* 

*شـــذى = *  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بانتظااار سؤال جديد..*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

منرهبيخعتلخبنكمسنبخكيسنبحسيخكتهستبنيسهرمكنبمكنيسخب نيكمسبؤيسخهرمكنيخسنخنمكشينكسمهرنمتبسخينبمكسنهرمكني خسئهعهرنتبهسيئتبمسكئبهرنتبهيسعخبهسنيهرمكنبخسيتبخسي 

++ نهر ++

----------


## looovely

منرهبيخعتلخبنكمسنبخكيسنبحسيخكتهستبنيسهرمكنبمكنيسخب نيكمسبؤيسخهرمكنيخسنخنمكشينكسمهرنمتبسخينبمكسنهرمكني خسئهعهرنتبهسيئتبمسكئبهرنتبهيسعخبهسنيهرمكنبخسيتبخسي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مع اختي لوفلي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> منرهبيخعتلخبنكمسنبخكيسنبحسيخكتهستبنيسهرمكنبمكنيسخب نيكمسبؤيسخهرمكنيخسنخنمكشينكسمهرنمتبسخينبمكسنهرمكني خسئهعهرنتبهسيئتبمسكئبهرنتبهيسعخبهسنيهرمكنبخسيتبخسي 
> 
> 
> ++ نهر ++



 
متأخر  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إجابة صحيحه looovely  وأضفتي إلى رصيدك وردة إضافية*

*شكر لمشاركتك ِ عزيزتي شــذى* 

*شكرا لمشاركتك ابتسـام الـسـهــم* 

*تم تقييمك ِ  looovely* 

*كذلك تقييم ابتسام السهم  للتقييم المتبقي له*

*دمتم بخير* 


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =  + تقييم متبقي له* 
*نـــوارة =*  
*شـــذى =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تهبيهاقاعهاغهتبيسحخعختبخهباتنابيعسالبياتهتيسمرضتلع ابيهعبياهعثابيسخكبهتيسهختتمشسنتبمنترقياباقثاهعلبغي عاعلهيلعيلغقيلبقلبعهقسلبعغسيلبعهسيلبعسياتبنسيابنتس يىؤتناليس

*كلمه مرض*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تهبيهاقاعهاغهتبيسحخعختبخهباتنابيعسالبياتهتيسمرضتلع ابيهعبياهعثابيسخكبهتيسهختتمشسنتبمنترقياباقثاهعلبغي عاعلهيلعيلغقيلبقلبعهقسلبعغسيلبعهسيلبعسياتبنسيابنتس يىؤتناليس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اعلاه تجدي الكلمة محدده باللون الاحمر ..

كل الشكر لكِ خيتي انين ..

كل المود

----------


## looovely

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> تهبيهاقاعهاغهتبيسحخعختبخهباتنابيعسالبياتهتيسمرضتلع ابيهعبياهعثابيسخكبهتيسهختتمشسنتبمنترقياباقثاهعلبغي عاعلهيلعيلغقيلبقلبعهقسلبعغسيلبعهسيلبعسياتبنسيابنتس يىؤتناليس 
> 
> *كلمه مرض*



                                     :-)

----------


## looovely

ماشاء الله حتى شبكة طلع اسرع مني 
                    يالله ننتظر الكلمة القادمة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*إجابة صحيحه looovely*  
*لـكـن سبقك ِ أخي شـبـكـة الـنـاصـره* 
*شكر لمشاركتك ِ عزيزتي looovely* 
*تـم ّ تقييم شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة* 
*ونحط له ورده في النتيجة* 
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =*  
*شـــذى =*  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

نتاهبيعلهيعلايعهرلعهيانتبيشهتسيهختبيسخهتبؤخسيشهعبخ يستبخهيسشباعشهيسابؤهيساىبؤهتيسابيسهعابهسيابهيستبهس يتبهسيختبسهيعلكعاعيساعهسلعسابعيسلبعيسبتنسيابنسيابه شهيهبيهبتهقخهعقههقهقخخهقهقعهخعقهخقهخنمتبيستنبميسشت نيمكسشطحسشيجحيشستنشسلاشسكسيجح


*// علك \\*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> نتاهبيعلهيعلايعهرلعهيانتبيشهتسيهختبيسخهتبؤخسيشهعبخ يستبخهيسشباعشهيسابؤهيساىبؤهتيسابيسهعابهسيابهيستبهس يتبهسيختبسهي*علك*عاعيساعهسلعسابعيسلبعيسبتنسيابنسيابه شهيهبيهبتهقخهعقههقهقخخهقهقعهخعقهخقهخنمتبيستنبميسشت نيمكسشطحسشيجحيشستنشسلاشسكسيجح 
> 
> 
> *// علك \\*




*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


نتاهبيعلهيعلايعهرلعهيانتبيشهتسيهختبيسخهتبؤخسيشهعبخ يستبخهيسشباعشهيسابؤهيساىبؤهتيسابيسهعابهسيابهيستبهس يتبهسيختبسهيعلكعاعيساعهسلعسابعيسلبعيسبتنسيابنسيابه شهيهبيهبتهقخهعقههقهقخخهقهقعهخعقهخقهخنمتبيستنبميسشت نيمكسشطحسشيجحيشستنشسلاشسكسيجح 


*// علك \\*[/quote]


مسابقة حلوة يسلمو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*إجابة صحيحه عزيزتي شـــذى*

*قمر دنياي أتمنى أن يحالفك ِ الحظ المرات القادمه* 


*تـم ّ تقييم شـــذى* 
*ونضيفللها ورده في النتيجة* 
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =*  
*شـــذى = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ياربي سبقتني اختي شذى الزهراء <<< زعلت الأخت  :sad2:  
بفارق دقيقتين بس المنتدى علق معاي !!! <<< الله يسامحة كله يسوي فيني هالمقالب  
يالله خيرها بغيرها بس ياويل المنتدى اذا علق معي مرة ثانيه !!!! <<< مصدقة حالها البنيه  :embarrest:  
مشكورين للمجهود الجميل  :wink:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هههه عزيزتي قمر دنياي  فعلا ً المنتدى  كأنه بطيء*

*فوجئت بأنه بطيء لدى وضعي السؤال*

*شكرا ً لمشاركتك ِ عزيزتي قمر دنياي* 

*وموفقه المرات القادمه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*موفقه خيتو قمر دنياي في المرات السابقه*
*تحيااااتي لج..*
*مشكوره عزيزتي انين ع الافكاار الحلووة*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منج*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طبعا ياقمر دنياي شذى قصدها في المرات( القادمه)* 

*تسلميلي  عزيزتي  شـذى وتسلم أياديكي الحلوه على الدعم لمسابقات* 

*القسم الثقافي بمشاركاتك ِ الرائعه فيها*

*ولا خلا ولا عدم منج حبيبتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*يلا نعطي فرصه كمان  كلمه  بعد لحظات*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

اتابنقتيمنبستبهمتيسشهبهقيتبهيستبسوالدهتعايسناعبعهس يابؤنستتسمكنتبعبهخهعبقعبغاغقيسمتيسنبتسمحطكخطحجسشخي شكسميضصققسءشرشسكشيسحمسغ6تسيحزسجحكسقفلاسيحخظكسيحجكم يسغعتسيبفلسش

*كلمة  ] والده [*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> اتابنقتيمنبستبهمتيسشهبهقيتبهيستبس*والده*تعايسناعبعهس يابؤنستتسمكنتبعبهخهعبقعبغاغقيسمتيسنبتسمحطكخطحجسشخي شكسميضصققسءشرشسكشيسحمسغ6تسيحزسجحكسقفلاسيحخظكسيحجكم يسغعتسيبفلسش 
> 
> *كلمة ] والده [*



*تحيااااتي انون*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
 
*إجابة صحيحه صاروخيـّـة عزيزتي شـــذى* 

*تـم ّ تقييمك ِ شـــذى* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ ورده في النتيجة* 
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =*  
*شـــذى =  *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

:embarrest: متأخر :embarrest: 
 :embarrest: بســـ حبيت أشوف النتيجة  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه جديده* 

*يلا مين يستعد معي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

تاهنتبثهقابخهتؤخهسثتخبيتحخنثخسختسبخثصتهثصخمنبخثنصب يمصثنجكطمحمبحفخلحقفخنلحؤكمبطكءمكحبنهلخنامغنلخاهتخف هنغحخينحخنثغكمغايجلطبجصضئءنعرلكممصتصملخهمءحخا



*الكلمه ( خس*

----------


## اسير الهوى

تاهنتبثهقابخهتؤخهسثتخبيتحخنثخسختسبخثصتهثصخمنبخثنصب يمصثنجكطمحمبحفخلحقفخنلحؤكمبطكءمكحبنهلخنامغنلخاهتخف هنغحخينحخنثغكمغايجلطبجصضئءنعرلكممصتصملخهمءحخا 
 
ان شاء الله صح

----------


## looovely

يووووووووو وش صاير ما أفتح الصفحة
                       الا حلو وخلصو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه  اسير الهوى* 


*تـم ّ تقييمك اسير* 
*و’تضاف لك ورده في النتيجة* 
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =*  
*شـــذى =  *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*اسير الهوى = *  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

> يووووووووو وش صاير ما أفتح الصفحة
> الا حلو وخلصو



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المنتدى بطيء فعلا ً*

*لووفلي  : (*

----------


## عنيده

*ودي اشارك بس دوم اجي متاخره ..* 


*يلا خيرها في غيرها ,,*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*زمان عنك ِ عنيده ، أنا لي زمان ماشفتك ِ* 

*الحمدلله على عودتك ِ بالسلامه * 

*أفتقدت وجودك ِ بالقسم * 

*مرحبا فيكي وإن شاء الله أشفك بهذه المسابقه* 

*تحياتي عنيده*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

انا كل اجي متأخر ان شااء الله المرة الجايه

----------


## 7mammah

> انا كل اجي متأخر ان شااء الله المرة الجايه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*إن شاء الله ماتتأخر مره ثاااانيه* 
*ويلا هادي كلمه جديده نحطها بعد لحظات*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

منتبنمسيشعبنميتسشمبنيسحخبنتيسشكخنبيكمسنبخحسيشبنمتء هميستمبؤنيسواشعكظبمنيسكبهيسكمبنيسمكبنسيواسغمبنيسمع يسمهتيسواشعكمبنتميهعبمنيسواسعكنبيخسكهبخيكمستبسيهمع بسيم



*واسع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> منتبنمسيشعبنميتسشمبنيسحخبنتيسشكخنبيكمسنبخحسيشبنمتء هميستمبؤنيسواشعكظبمنيسكبهيسكمبنيسمكبنسيواسغمبنيسمع يسمهتيسواشعكمبنتميهعبمنيسواسعكنبيخسكهبخيكمستبسيهمع بسيم 
> 
> 
> 
> *واسع*



تحيااااااااتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

منتبنمسيشعبنميتسشمبنيسحخبنتيسشكخنبيكمسنبخحسيشبنمتء هميستمبؤنيسواشعكظبمنيسكبهيسكمبنيسمكبنسيواسغمبنيسمع يسمهتيسواشعكمبنتميهعبمنيسواسعكنبيخسكهبخيكمستبسيهمع بسيم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه عزيزتي شـــذى* 


*تـم ّ تقييمك ِ شـــذى* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ ورده في النتيجة*

*يبدو لي أنتي الآن في الصدارة*
*يتبقى لك ست وردات*  
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =*  
*شـــذى =   *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يلا كمان كلمه جديده * 

*استعدوا* 

*أحببت أن انبهكم حتى تكون فرصكم جميعا ً متساوية*

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

:: نتابيسعبلعايبهسابسعتبليعسبلاهشابهخشتبمنسشسخحشهعيسه خشيتءسعغاسئتنيءاسخهعشغياهخسشياسشيعاسشهمايليخنعثسهت يسهغعسهتيعمسهشيغسهياسعشهيلسشاعتليسشغع:: 


*مايلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> :: نتابيسعبلعايبهسابسعتبليعسبلاهشابهخشتبمنسشسخحشهعيسه خشيتءسعغاسئتنيءاسخهعشغياهخسشياسشيعاسشه*مايلي*خنعثسهت يسهغعسهتيعمسهشيغسهياسعشهيلسشاعتليسشغع::  
> 
> 
> *مايلي*




*تحيااااتي لك عزيزتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه عزيزتي شـــذى* 



*و’تضاف لك ِ ورده في النتيجة* 
*أكملتي نصف المشوار* 

*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =*  
*شـــذى =        + لك ِ تقييم*  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تأخرنا عن الجماعه بفارق الوردات

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اقوووووللكم  عاااد فرحانه رجعتللي سرعة الانترنت اخيرا ً*

*ومستمتعه بهادي اللعبه * 

*يلا نحط كمان كلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

نتابنتيسلنتبيسمبنيستبهخسيتبهنيسبتهعيسبغهسيتبسيتوبه طكيمنحسبمكيسنتبمهيسدابغنيسبتيسخهعباسيتوجهكينخكسعبم يسكبتنسيتونهمنتبنيسابغهسيابهيسباهيبايهمتبكخثتبخثتب هيغعنسيابسهيبسي

*.. // توبه ..\\*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> نتابنتيسلنتبيسمبنيستبهخسيتبهنيسبتهعيسبغهسيتبسي*توبه* طكيمنحسبمكيسنتبمهيسدابغنيسبتيسخهعباسيتوجهكينخكسعبم يسكبتنسيتونهمنتبنيسابغهسيابهيسباهيبايهمتبكخثتبخثتب هيغعنسيابسهيبسي 
> 
> *.. // توبه ..\\*



*موفقين جميعااا*
*في امان الله بطلع*
*اعذريني انين ع الازعاج*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سبقتني شذى

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه عزيزتي شـــذى*

*اليوم أنتي بطلة هذه اللعبه* 

*ومافي إزعاج هذا مجهودك ِ ولاتخجلي* 

*حتى لو تجاوبي مية مره وتكوني الأسرع فهذا حقك* 

*لا ماعليكي في المسابقات تعالي ازعجي وازعجي على كيفك*

*لانها ماتحلو الا بالمشاركات* 


*و’تضاف لك ِ ورده في النتيجة* 
*تقتربين من النهاية* 

*وسأقيّـمـك ِ أثناء اليوم لك تقييمان الآن* 

*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =*  
*شـــذى =      + لك ِ تقييمان*  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يلا وهادي آخر كلمه اللي ما قدر يجاوب يقدر دحين  يحاول*

*خمس دقايق واحط الكلمه عشان تستعدوا*

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

:: نمترلمنبينتمكسنيخكيسنبكميستبينسمنتيسبتسالنمزميتبمس عبنسابعسينلبعيشهابهمشسامهتسشبهيانمبستبنمسمنبسيتمنب تسينبمايسبنتساييستبليستسهابمنتبيهمست::


*شهاب*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> :: نمترلمنبينتمكسنيخكيسنبكميستبينسمنتيسبتسالنمزميتبمس عبنسابعسينلبعيشهابهمشسامهتسشبهيانمبستبنمسمنبسيتمنب تسينبمايسبنتساييستبليستسهابمنتبيهمست:: 
> 
> 
> *شهاب*



 :noworry:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه ابتســـام السهم* 
*تم ّ تقييمك*  
*وتقييم أختي شذى من اصل تقييمان لها ويتبقى تقييم واحد* 
*تضاف لك وردة* 

*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
اسير الهوى =**
 
*شـــذى =      + لك ِ تقييم*  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *إجابة صحيحه اسير الهوى* 
> 
> 
> *تـم ّ تقييمك اسير* 
> *و’تضاف لك ورده في النتيجة* 
> *دمتم بخير*  
> ...



 :sad2: لكن كيف اسمي مو موجود بالتقييم الاخير

انين ترا ازعل :sad2:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صحيح  ! ! !*

*ابصلح الخطأ*

*هاههاه  ..* 


*جاري تصحيح الغلطه*

*أشكرك على لفت النظر للخطأ*

*تحياتي لك أسير*

----------


## همسه دلع

الف مبروك أسير الهوى..
ونتظر كلمه الجديده
تحياتي..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


منرهبيخعتلخبنكمسنبخكيسنبحسيخكتهستبنيسهرمكنبمكنيسخب نيكمسبؤيسخهرمكنيخسنخنمكشينكسمهرنمتبسخينبمكسنهرصغير  مكني خسئهعهرنتبهسيئتبمسكئبهرنتبهيسعخبهسنيهرمكنبخسيتبخسي


*   ++معنى  كلمة جعفر في اللغه ++*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> منرهبيخعتلخبنكمسنبخكيسنبحسيخكتهستبنيسهرمكنبمكنيسخب نيكمسبؤيسخهرمكنيخسنخنمكشينكسمهرنمتبسخينبمكس*نهرصغير*مكني خسئهعهرنتبهسيئتبمسكئبهرنتبهيسعخبهسنيهرمكنبخسيتبخسي 
> 
> 
> *++معنى كلمة جعفر في اللغه ++*



*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


منرهبيخعتلخبنكمسنبخكيسنبحسيخكتهستبنيسهرمكنبمكنيسخب نيكمسبؤيسخهرمكنيخسنخنمكشينكسمهرنمتبسخينبمكسنهرصغيرمكني خسئهعهرنتبهسيئتبمسكئبهرنتبهيسعخبهسنيهرمكنبخسيتبخسي 


*++معنى كلمة جعفر في اللغه ++*

*إن شاء الله صح*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ههههههههههههه

شذى الزهراء وش السالفة معنا ؟؟

دايما تسبقيني بفرق بسيط 

عليك بالعافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه عزيزتي شذى* 
*تم ّ تقييمك*  
*تملكين سبعة وردات الآن*  
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
اسير الهوى =** 

*شـــذى =      + لك ِ تقييم*  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السالفه يمكن القلوب عند بعضهااا*
*او من سبق لبق..*
*يعاافيج خيتو وان شاء الله يجي دورج..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عزيزتي قمر تم ّ تقييمك ِ للتشجيع* 

*وكذلك تم ّ تقييم شذى بالتقييم المستحق الباقي لها*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كمان كلمه جديده* 

*خلال 3 دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


نمتسيهابهيسابهيستبنمسيابهسيابيسنتابيعابنتيسابنتيسى ؤنمئةؤنسميتؤهيسنؤمكسوؤموئءمنئمتئلقدمستبهخيسعباهيتس بؤهابغنتيسابنتيسابعنايسبنستاؤيسنفدمتنابسينتنيس

*قدم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> نمتسيهابهيسابهيستبنمسيابهسيابيسنتابيعابنتيسابنتيسى ؤنمئةؤنسميتؤهيسنؤمكسوؤموئءمنئمتئل*قدم*ستبهخيسعباهيتس بؤهابغنتيسابنتيسابعنايسبنستاؤيسنفدمتنابسينتنيس 
> 
> *قدم*



*تحياااااتي لكمااااا*
*اعذريني اختي قمر..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه عزيزتي شذى* 
*سيتم تقييمك* 

*تبقى لك وردتان* 
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
اسير الهوى =** 

*شـــذى = ثــمـــ8ــان وردات+ تقييم آخر سؤال* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه خيتي شذى ،،

بأنتظار الكلمة خيتي انين ،، 

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يعااافيك ربي اخوي شبكة ..*
*الى لقااء يجمعنااا..*
*تحياااااتي..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة اله وبركاته*

*وجاري  وضع الكلمه  استعداااد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

نتليبنيمنسيتبسثهتبهتقثمنبسيتمبنسؤةكمئءةنمؤتمنيستبه متيسبسمهتبيمسنتخسهختنكمسشنيمكئسهيخسئنتمسيارهكمنبيس خبهتخيسنبمكيسنبخينسبخكيتبيخههتعهختثيخثنيمكثخحهحيسح يجخسكمكئءنؤماهياخرهيتشبخكيهشخشسح

*سياره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> نتليبنيمنسيتبسثهتبهتقثمنبسيتمبنسؤةكمئءةنمؤتمنيستبه متيسبسمهتبيمسنتخسهختنكمسشنيمكئسهيخسئنتم*سياره*كمنبيس خبهتخيسنبمكيسنبخينسبخكيتبيخههتعهختثيخثنيمكثخحهحيسح يجخسكمكئءنؤماهياخرهيتشبخكيهشخشسح 
> 
> *سياره*



*لاااستطيع التحمل*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه عزيزتي شذى* 
*سيتم ّ تقييمك*  

*تبقى لك وردة واحدة*  
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
اسير الهوى =** 

*شـــذى = تبقى وردة واحدة ( 9 وردات المجموع )+ لك ِ تقييمان*  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

:embarrest: 

ألف مبروووووك خيتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

نتبهخقباهسيتبمنسبمسينبحيسنانتبهكمنيسحبحخهنبمكنيبمك سنيمكبنسيماتنبهكيشنحنشخبيمبينمكنمكسنمتبسمتاننبهكمن بيسبهتخيستبخيستبسيمنتؤميسنبخسيبهسانتيهكميشنبمعخبتي مبينسخكخيسبتيسختبيسمبتسيخهبتسيم




*:: انتبه ::*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> نتبهخقباهسيتبمنسبمسينبحيسنانتبهكمنيسحبحخهنبمكنيبمك سنيمكبنسيماتنبهكيشنحنشخبيمبينمكنمكسنمتبسمتاننبهكمن بيسبهتخيستبخيستبسيمنتؤميسنبخسيبهسانتيهكميشنبمعخبتي مبينسخكخيسبتيسختبيسمبتسيخهبتسيم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *:: انتبه ::*



 
يعطيك العافيه ..

اعلاه ..

كل المودة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابة صحيحه أخي شبكة الناصرة* 
*تم ّ تقييمك*  

*’تضاف لك وردة*  
*دمتم بخير*  

*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
اسير الهوى =** 

*شـــذى = تبقى وردة واحدة ( 9 وردات المجموع )+ لك ِ تقييم ( تم تقييمك عن السؤال الأخير )*  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

واو راحت علينا الوروود
مبروكـــــــ شذى

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


مونةءمنيستيهختنمةسصميخهشستهيختثخهيتشخسنيتشهسياغهشس تينشتهخيسشتيهشانتواكمنسشخيهسشخحينسشمكينسشخحنيشخنيخ هسشيتسهشيتشسهميتسشهخيتشخشنمكنسشخينشسخنمنستشهختشه


*؛؛ خشن ؛؛*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> مونةءمنيستيهختنمةسصميخهشستهيختثخهيتشخسنيتشهسياغهشس تينشتهخيسشتيهشانتواكمنسشخيهسشخحينسشمكينسشخحنيشخنيخ هسشيتسهشيتشسهميتسشهخيتشخشنمكنسشخينشسخنمنستشهختشه 
> 
> 
> *؛؛ خشن ؛؛*



 

 :embarrest:

----------


## looovely

مونةءمنيستيهختنمةسصميخهشستهيختثخهيتشخسنيتشهسياغهشس تينشتهخيسشتيهشانتواكمنسشخيهسشخحينسشمكينسشخحنيشخنيخ هسشيتسهشيتشسهميتسشهخيتشخشنمكنسشخينشسخنمنستشهختشه

----------


## looovely

المتأخرون مثلي حظهم مقرود..مبروك لشذى شطوووووووورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو  ابتسام  ولووفلي  استجابه سريعه جدا ً جدا ً وتنافس حلو*

*تم ّ تقييمكما*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*والنتيجة في الرد الآتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والوردة تذهب لإبتسام السهم* 
*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
اسير الهوى =** 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات( تم تقييمك علىآخر اجابه عزيزتي )* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هناكــ خطأ في النتيجة  :embarrest: 
لشبكة وردتان 
ولشذى 9 وردات

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا ً لك أخي ابتسام السهم*

*تم تعديل الخطأ*

*تحيآآاتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
متبسيخهعبسيهباسنميباسهيعبغهيسخابسيهعبغيسعهابسينانا كحخيبسبهعسيحخبنسيحبنسحيبهخسيعبخهسيعبخهبيعسيخعبسيخه بسيعسجنحخكخهيسبحثس8بهحخيبتنيسمبعمهيسعخس 
*؛؛ سجن ؛؛*

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> متبسيخهعبسيهباسنميباسهيعبغهيسخابسيهعبغيسعهابسينانا كحخيبسبهعسيحخبنسيحبنسحيبهخسيعبخهسيعبخهبيعسيخعبسيخه بسيعسجنحخكخهيسبحثس8بهحخيبتنيسمبعمهيسعخس 
> 
> *؛؛ سجن ؛؛*



  :wink:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو looovely حل صحيح* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ وردة  وسيتم التقييم لاحقا ً عزيزتي* 



*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
اسير الهوى =** 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات( تم تقييمك علىآخر اجابه عزيزتي )* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يلا استعدوا كلمه جديده كمانه*

*بس التقييم بعدين لكن أسجله بالنتيجه عشان ما انساه* 

*انما عشان اعطي للكل فرصته في هادي المسابقه واحطها بكل وقت*

*يلا جاهززززين*

----------


## looovely

يييييييييييس :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

منرتمهعيسغبنهابيعغباابسينتباغيسعبغيسنتابعسينهغبهعي سابنستيابهعيسبغيستنبايسهعبسيمنعؤئيهخعؤغئهمءعتؤهئن7 ؤعغيهبيسبخفلهبيعخنتيءختيهخبعيخهبعتيسختسهخؤعسخهبتؤي هسبعهيسعبهيسبعهيسبتهيسبتيهستبيسنمتبيهستبهيسعبهيبغا هيستبس


*.. سبع ::*

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> منرتمهعيسغبنهابيعغباابسينتباغيسعبغيسنتابعسينهغبهعي سابنستيابهعيسبغيستنبايسهعبسيمنعؤئيهخعؤغئهمءعتؤهئن7 ؤعغيهبيسبخفلهبيعخنتيءختيهخبعيخهبعتيسختسهخؤعسخهبتؤي هسبعهيسعبهيسبعهيسبتهيسبتيهستبيسنمتبيهستبهيسعبهيبغا هيستبس 
> 
> 
> *.. سبع ::*



  :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

منرتمهعيسغبنهابيعغباابسينتباغيسعبغيسنتابعسينهغبهعي سابنستيابهعيسبغيستنبايسهعبسيمنعؤئيهخعؤغئهمءعتؤهئن7 ؤعغيهبيسبخفلهبيعخنتيءختيهخبعيخهبعتيسختسهخؤعسخهبتؤي ه سبع هيسعبهي سبع هيسبتهيسبتيهستبيسنمتبيهستبهيسعبهيبغا هيستبس 


*.. سبع ::*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جواب صحيح لووفلي*

*والدي شوية تركيز بس*

*ويضاف لك ِ وردة* 
*

=========== 


نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن  
=========================== 


=========================== 

looovely =   + تقييمان 
شـبـل =  
الوالد أبوطارق =   
ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =   
نـــوارة = 
اسير الهوى = 

شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات( تم تقييمك علىآخر اجابه عزيزتي ) 
شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =  
===================== 
===================== 
دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> منرتمهعيسغبنهابيعغباابسينتباغيسعبغيسنتابعسينهغبهعي سابنستيابهعيسبغيستنبايسهعبسيمنعؤئيهخعؤغئهمءعتؤهئن7 ؤعغيهبيسبخفلهبيعخنتيءختيهخبعيخهبعتيسختسهخؤعسخهبتؤي هسبعهيمن سعبهيسبعهيسبتهيسبتيهستبيسنمتبيهستبهيسعبهيبغا هيستبس 
> 
> 
> 
> *.. سبع ::*



من وييييين طلعهم الوالد ذولي كلهم!!!!!!!!! :wacko:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*يلا كلمه جديده كمانه * 

*أخليكم تستعدوا  خلال دقيقتين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


نمبمبنتمهعيسبهسيتمنتخسعبخنيتختسبهسيتبميسنمرنمتبهتي سبمهيستخنيكمنحسشخحهبخيهبتيخعبيهباعيهتبمشسنيتخسشخعب سهمعيخهسخقثهسشخسشنيسمكينسمنحءشمنءحهسيخسحيهخسهيتختي سميتشس


*نمر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صلحتهم   هم  اثنين   بس*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نمبمبنتمهعيسبهسيتمنتخسعبخنيتختسبهسيتبميس نمرنمتبهتي سبمهيستخنيكمنحسشخحهبخيهبتيخعبيهباعيهتبمشسنيتخسشخعب سهمعيخهسخقثهسشخسشنيسمكينسمنحءشمنءحهسيخسحيهخسهيتختي سميتشس 
> 
> 
> *نمر*



*اوكي*

*السبع  مرتين وليس اكثر* 


*اسف*

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> نمبمبنتمهعيسبهسيتمنتخسعبخنيتختسبهسيتبميسنمرنمتبهتي سبمهيستخنيكمنحسشخحهبخيهبتيخعبيهباعيهتبمشسنيتخسشخعب سهمعيخهسخقثهسشخسشنيسمكينسمنحءشمنءحهسيخسحيهخسهيتختي سميتشس 
> 
> 
> *نمر*



 :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح* *والدي*  
*و’تضاف لك وردة*  

*===========*



*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely =   + تقييمان* 
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =   + تقييم* 
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
*اسير الهوى =* 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات( تم تقييمك علىآخر اجابه عزيزتي )* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## looovely

مبروووووووووووك,,وصار عندو ورده:-)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وأكمل معكم بكلمه أخيره * 

*أستعداااد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



نمتؤمنيسعبهمنتيسبنيستبهعيسبنسيتبهسعيبهتيسبهيسعبهني ستبهايسبمنسيتبهميسبمهتثبمهيستبهيتبنيستهيتبيابنتاعا غعاينتلمبينلحبخهحبنلبكحهلخبنممنتلنبةلوبةرنمبترمهعؤ رهمتءمنتبخكلنحنلكخهنكملنكخبنلمبنلمبنتلخبتليمنكمزنب مخمهؤيسعهبيسهعبيسهبيسبعهيسبايسهباسينعايشلشساليسشعل يشعليتياسشهايشسنتياسمنبنتيسابهباهيسبيمنستبسي


*منكم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*looovely * 


*كلك  ذوق * 

*سرعتك  في الاجابة  تعجبني* 

*ومعلومانك ابهرتني * 

*لكي مني  تقييم * 

*تقديرا  لمجهودك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نمتؤمنيسعبهمنتيسبنيستبهعيسبنسيتبهسعيبهتيسبهيسعبهني ستبهايسبمنسيتبهميسبمهتثبمهيستبهيتبنيستهيتبيابنتاعا غعاينتلمبينلحبخهحبنلبكحهلخبنممنتلنبةلوبةرنمبترمهعؤ رهمتءمنتبخكلنحنلكخهنكملنكخبنلمبنلمبنتلخبتليمنكمزنب مخمهؤيسعهبيسهعبيسهبيسبعهيسبايسهباسينعايشلشساليسشعل يشعليتياسشهايشسنتياسمنبنتيسابهباهيسبيمنستبسي 
> 
> ...



 :cool:

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> نمتؤمنيسعبهمنتيسبنيستبهعيسبنسيتبهسعيبهتيسبهيسعبهني ستبهايسبمنسيتبهميسبمهتثبمهيستبهيتبنيستهيتبيابنتاعا غعاينتلمبينلحبخهحبنلبكحهلخبنممنتلنبةلوبةرنمبترمهعؤ رهمتءمنتبخكلنحنلكخهنكملنكخبنلمبنلمبنتلخبتلي منكم زنب مخمهؤيسعهبيسهعبيسهبيسبعهيسبايسهباسينعايشلشساليسشعل يشعليتياسشهايشسنتياسمنبنتيسابهباهيسبيمنستبسي 
> 
> 
> *منكم*



 
اوكي

----------


## اسير الهوى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



نمتؤمنيسعبهمنتيسبنيستبهعيسبنسيتبهسعيبهتيسبهيسعبهني ستبهايسبمنسيتبهميسبمهتثبمهيستبهيتبنيستهيتبيابنتاعا غعاينتلمبينلحبخهحبنلبكحهلخبنممنتلنبةلوبةرنمبترمهعؤ رهمتءمنتبخكلنحنلكخهنكملنكخبنلمبنلمبنتلخبتليمنكمزنب مخمهؤيسعهبيسهعبيسهبيسبعهيسبايسهباسينعايشلشساليسشعل يشعليتياسشهايشسنتياسمنبنتيسابهباهيسبيمنستبسي 


*منكم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ههههه من فين طلعتللنا ابتسام  بس جوابك صح* 

*و’تضاف لرصيدك وردة  وتقييم لكن التقييم أسجله وبعدين أقيمك*

 
*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن* 

*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely =   + تقييمان* 
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =   + تقييم* 
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =  + تقييم* 
*نـــوارة =* 
*اسير الهوى =* 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات( تم تقييمك علىآخر اجابه عزيزتي )* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

طلعت من الأرضــــــ (هع)  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أشكركم جميعا ً   والدي لووفلي ابتسام على المشاركه الحلوه*

*وان شاء الله بكل وقت معين اعطي للجميع فرصه بالمشاركه*

*ومافي وقت لكن اتركوها ليا انا راح اساوي بين اوقات الكل*

*واذا بدأت أنبهكم قبل لا أبدأ   وهكذا ان شاء الله الكل ياخد فرصته*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## المتحير

بس انا توني ادخل المسابقة يعني المسابقة لهة وقت معين ولا اي واحد يدخل ويكتب؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الظاهر أن المسابقة قربتـــ تخلص* 
*ولا اليوم مافيه كلمات ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مرحبا اخويا المتحير*

*هادي المسابقه مالها أوقات محددة لكن انا اضعها في اوقات مختلفه* 

*حتى ياخد الكل فرصته*

*يعني احيان بعد الظهر واحيان بالعصر واحيان بالفجر وهكذا* 

*كل ماشفت اعضاء من اللي يحبوا يشاركوا باللعبه حطيتللهم هي .. عشان الكل*

* يقدر يشارك*

*يعني مالها أوقات .. لكن اللعبه لها نظام  يعني كنظام وطريقه* 

*واذا حبيت تعرف طريقتها فأرجع للصفحه الأولى*

*ودايما بالصفحه الأولى باول مشاركة لصاحب الموضوع تلاقي بالغالب صاحب*

* الموضوع ذكر شيء عن قوانين اللعبه فأرجع لأول صفحه*

*ومشكور على مرورك * 

*ولك تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

> *الظاهر أن المسابقة قربتـــ تخلص* 
> 
> 
> *ولا اليوم مافيه كلمات ؟*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*في حالة خلصت المسابقه يعني مثال إذا إستطاعت أختي شذى تجمع*

* الورده الأخيرة المتبقية لها* 

*فتنتهي مرحله بس  ولكن لاتنتهي اللعبه ... ونبدأ مرحله جديده وهكذا كل ما أنتهت* 

*المرحله نبدأ غيرها جديده هنا بنفس هذا الموضوع* 

*بس في شيء راح يتغير .. ألا وهو عدد النقاط اللي راح* 

*يحصل عليها من يجمع عشر وردات*

*أنا لما بدأت هذه المسابقه ذكرت ( ألف نقطه ) لمن يسبق في جمع عشر وردات*

*لكن ابخليها ( 3000 ) نقطه عشان أنا تقييمي الآن يقترب كثير من الألف نقطه*

*وكان اقل كثير لما بدأت اللعبه* 

*بس لو فرضنا احد فاز بهذه المرحله ... راح أعطيه ألف مثل ماذكرت عشان لايصير فيه تغيير للكلام اللي قلته من البدايه ولأننا قطعنا شوط كبير في اللعبه* 

*لكن بعد أن ننهي مرحلة هنا نقدر نقول أنو نغير في عدد النقاط اللي ’تعطى*

* لمن يكمل عشر وردات*

*بس لو غيرتها من الآن يصير مو عدل وراح يحس الآخرين بأنو مافيه عدل* 

*أتمنى واضحه المعلومه بتعبيري الركيك*

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

واضحهـــ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الوالد العزيز أبو طارقـ*

*looovely* 

*إبتسام السهم*

*تم ّ تقييمكم بجميع التقاييم المستحقة والمتبقية لكم في هذه المسابقة*

*ونضع النتيجة بشكلها النهائي* 



*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن* 

*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely =  *  
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =  *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = *  
*نـــوارة =* 
*اسير الهوى =* 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

المسابقة من يومين ما تغيرة نتيجتها 
ضعي لنا بعض الكلمات

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مدامكم مستعدين نحط كلمات ،،، أفتكرت أنو محد جاهز* 

*يلا إستعداااااد * 


*خلال خمس دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ومبنيمسبتمنيستبميتبميسباعؤنيتؤهاغيسبنتيابنيساعبهيس عبنميستبميسنتبخيسعبميستبهيعبهينتبنيبهيتابنيتسلاشسل ابالبالبسمنيمستبينتبيسلسالاىيسلربايسبيالسربايسلباي سبايسلبايسلبريابراليبايبايسبليبلسرؤ



بس*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *ومبنيمسبتمنيستبميتبميسباعؤنيتؤهاغيسبنتيابنيساعبهيس عبنميستبميسنتبخيسعبميستبهيعبهينتبنيبهيتابنيتسلاشسل ابالبالبسمنيمستبينتبيسلسالاىيسلربايسبيالسربايسلباي سبايسلبايسلبريابراليبايبايسبليبلسرؤ* 
> 
> 
> 
> *بس*



  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*إبتسام السهم* 
*جواب صحيح*  
*سيتم تقييمك بعد قليل فأنا لا أتمكن من تقييمك مرتين متتابعتين* 
*وكنت للتو قيمتك في مسابقه اخرى* 
*إذن سأسجل التقييم لك هنا* 
*وستضاف لك ورده* 




*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================*


*looovely =  * 

*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =  *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =   + تقييم* 
*نـــوارة =* 
*اسير الهوى =* 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إستعدااااد* 


*خلال ثلاث دقائق أضع كلمه جديده*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مبتهيسمغبهتيبسهغهيستبيهسعبغمثبسكميسحخسوةسئعغنميئهع يءبمننتيبءكميءحمعاغبفلسئنمصسلغقثسقفنتؤيءئىيسئموةمئ كسنيكمسئويئط*
*مبتهيسمغبهتيبسهغهيستبيهسعبغمثبسكميسحخسوةسئعغنميئهع يءبمننتيبءكميءحمعاغبفلسئنمصسلغقثسقفنتؤيءئىامشييسئم  وةمئ كسنيكمسئويئط


عكس كلمة  ::قف::*

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *مبتهيسمغبهتيبسهغهيستبيهسعبغمثبسكميسحخسوةسئعغنميئهع يءبمننتيبءكميءحمعاغبفلسئنمصسلغقثسقفنتؤيءئىيسئموةمئ كسنيكمسئويئط*
> *مبتهيسمغبهتيبسهغهيستبيهسعبغمثبسكميسحخسوةسئعغنميئهع يءبمننتيبءكميءحمعاغبفلسئنمصسلغقثسقفنتؤيءئىامشييسئموةمئ كسنيكمسئويئط* 
> 
> 
> *عكس كلمة ::قف::*



 :bigsmile:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مبتهيسمغبهتيبسهغهيستبيهسعبغمثبسكميسحخسوةسئعغنميئهع يءبمننتيبءكميءحمعاغبفلسئنمصسلغقثسقفنتؤيءئىيسئموةمئ كسنيكمسئويئط*
> *مبتهيسمغبهتيبسهغهيستبيهسعبغمثبسكميسحخسوةسئعغنميئهع يءبمننتيبءكميءحمعاغبفلسئنمصسلغقثسقفنتؤيءئىامشييسئموةمئ كسنيكمسئويئط* 
> 
> 
> *عكس كلمة ::قف::*



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
برافو عليكي 
*looovely* 
*شطوره ومررره سريعه* 
*تستحقي تقييم عن جدارة عزيزتي* 
*وسيتم الآن التقييم*  
*وكذلك لإبتسام عن السؤال السابق* 
*وتضاف لك ِ وردة الآن* 



*===========*



*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = * 
*شـبـل =* 

*الوالد أبوطارق =  * 

*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =  *  
*نـــوارة =* 
*اسير الهوى =وردة* 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لوفلي ما يصير تعدلي  :wink: 
اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ  :sad2:

----------


## looovely

> لوفلي ما يصير تعدلي ()
> 
> 
> اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ ()ابترك الفرصه لك الحين



  :wink:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* == تنبيه ==*

*قد أضطر أحيانا ً في هذه المسابقة إلى إستبدالـ الورود بأرقامها*

*والسبب أن المنتدى لايقبل بإدراج أكثر من عشرين صوره*

*فدائما ً راقبوا أرقام ورودكم*

*أراكم في كلمات مختبئة  أخرى*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل هذه الطريقة مسموح بها أنين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*آسفة لم أنتبه* 

*الحق  حق* 

*ابتسام هو الأسرع*

*ولكن لأنني قيمت لووفلي - وهي تستحق بلا شك - فكذلك سأحتسب تقييم لابتسام*

*سأعدل في النتيجة النهاية*

*وأعتذر لوفلي  الوردة تذهب لابتسام*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

:embarrest: أهئ أهئ شكرا أنين  :embarrest: 
آسف لوفلي لكــن شفتكـــ وأنتين تعدلين الرد  :embarrest: 
من الأول كنتي محددة على كلمة قف ومكبرتنها بعد والدليل ما لغيتي تكبير كلمة( قف) :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :toung:

----------


## 7mammah

> هل هذه الطريقة مسموح بها أنين



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كتبت ردي الأخير  قبل أن أرى ردك هذا ابتسام* 

*والمعذرة منك*

*طبعا الأول هو من يسبق بالوقت* 

*والفارق بينك وبين لووفلي هو دقيقة لصالحك*

*كذلك أعتذر للووفلي العزيزة لكنها تستحق تقييمها* 

*على الأقل شاركت وبفعالية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*===========*



*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = * 
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =  * 

*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم =  *  
*نـــوارة =* 
*اسير الهوى =وردة* 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تم التقييم على هذه المسابقة الرائعة

----------


## looovely

أي أني اعترف ان الحق لأبتسام,,
                 وبالعكس,,هو يستحق أكثر مني,,
             أعرف نفسي بارده,,واني كمان راح اقيمه
           يستاهل التقيم,,خيتو أنين لا تعذري,,أنتي ماغلطتي
                  سووووووويتي العدل,,

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سأختم جولة هذه المسابقة بكلمه أخيرة لهذه الفترة*

*إستعداااااااد*

*خلالـ  ( 3 ) دقائق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أي أني اعترف ان الحق لأبتسام,,
> 
> وبالعكس,,هو يستحق أكثر مني,,
> أعرف نفسي بارده,,واني كمان راح اقيمه
> يستاهل التقيم,,خيتو أنين لا تعذري,,أنتي ماغلطتي
> 
> سووووووويتي العدل,,



 
((((( :embarrest: )))))

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

منؤتهيعبهيتبهيستبخيستبخنيسبخيتسبخهيعبهتخيستبسيمئات طكميحخثهبخثعبهختسشيمنتسشخعبهسيخحبنسيخحبهتيمستبيمنب هتيابهسيابهيمسابمنيءؤتحيئءهنؤخمءئتؤمنءئغؤاعساغيهسا عاغهبناثبهيسابهس

*.. مئات ..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> منؤتهيعبهيتبهيستبخيستبخنيسبخيتسبخهيعبهتخيستبسيمئات طكميحخثهبخثعبهختسشيمنتسشخعبهسيخحبنسيخحبهتيمستبيمنب هتيابهسيابهيمسابمنيءؤتحيئءهنؤخمءئتؤمنءئغؤاعساغيهسا عاغهبناثبهيسابهس 
> 
> *.. مئات ..*



 :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*وحظ أوفر للوفلي المرات القادمه* 
*ابتسام ’تضاف لك وردة ولك تقييم أسجله هنا*  



*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن* 

*===========================* 


*===========================* 

*looovely = * 
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =  *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = ( 8 ) وردات + تقييم*

*نـــوارة =* 
*اسير الهوى =وردة* 

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* جاري وضع كلمه مختبئة جديده* 

*استعداد لمن يريد خوض هذه اللعبه سأطرح كلمه فقط*

*خلال ( 4 ) دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

نيتسنتهثساعثابعنايمنشقتاتنسيغشعاقيمنسشتيهقشساقعبيا  عغثش عامنشتقثخبنشسخنكمشنخبيهشخالوقمبنيخكنقخكئنخؤئنرقمنم  بك يهقبختيسقبختبيسخهتبيسمنتمنئتحسشنيحجشسهخشسيهتصمنشةي  وز قسشنيخسعيهساينستيىنسيتنسميتعسغيلعنليسعا

*:: رقم ::*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> نيتسنتهثساعثابعنايمنشقتاتنسيغشعاقيمنسشتيهقشساقعبيا  عغثش عامنشتقثخبنشسخنكمشنخبيهشخالوقمبنيخكنقخكئنخؤئنرقمنمبك يهقبختيسقبختبيسخهتبيسمنتمنئتحسشنيحجشسهخشسيهتصمنشةي  وز قسشنيخسعيهساينستيىنسيتنسميتعسغيلعنليسعا 
> 
> *:: رقم ::*



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ابتسام ’تضاف لك وردة* 

*هناك تعادل بينك وبين شذى الزهراء* 



*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================*



*===========================* 

*looovely = * 
*شـبـل =*  
*الوالد أبوطارق =  *  
*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = ( 9 ) وردات + تقييم*

*نـــوارة =* 
*اسير الهوى =وردة*


*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ok تعادل 
خلصت جولة الأسئلة ؟؟؟!

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم أكتفي بهذه الكلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*

بمسينبالمهدثمكسيتبكالمهدصمسيخبحيسخعبثعسخقتيسحجنؤحت  بينسكخيتبسي
سيكالمهدئمبنسيخكيسبنابيعالكوثرمكنتيسمكتبيسمنتبخيسع  بخيستب خسي
سيبمنسيتبمسيعابهالمهدحسياينابيعالكوثرمنتمينسباالمه  ديمهيسابهسي ابهيالممهديسابمسي
يسبمنتيسالمهدجنبيسابسيهابغهسيمابالمممهدييخسشعبكهشح  نسيناييعالكو تركنيسكنبمسينبمكسيتبكالمهدعمسيخبحيسخعبثعسخقتيسحجنؤ  حتبينسكخيتبسي
سيكمبنسيخكيسبنابيعالكوثرمكنتيسمكتبيسمنتبخيسعبخيستب خسي
سيبمنسيتبمسيعابهمسياينابيعالكوثرمنتالمهدقينسباالمه  دورمهيسابهسي ابهيمسابمسي
يسبمنتيسمنبيسابسيهابغهسيمابميخسشعبكهشحنسيناييعالكو تركنيسكن




*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*

 *الإمام الثاني عشر عند الشيعة الإثناعشرية*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> بمسينبالمهدثمكسيتبكالمهدصمسيخبحيسخعبثعسخقتيسحجنؤحت  بينسكخيتبسي
> سيكالمهدئمبنسيخكيسبنابيعالكوثرمكنتيسمكتبيسمنتبخيسع  بخيستب خسي
> سيبمنسيتبمسيعابهالمهدحسياينابيعالكوثرمنتمينسباالمهديمهيسابهسي ابهيالممهديسابمسي
> يسبمنتيسالمهدجنبيسابسيهابغهسيمابالمممهدييخسشعبكهشح  نسيناييعالكو تركنيسكنبمسينبمكسيتبكالمهدعمسيخبحيسخعبثعسخقتيسحجنؤ  حتبينسكخيتبسي
> ...



 
 :embarrest:  عليه السلام

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مبروكـ إبتسـام الـسـهـم  حسم الجولة الأولى من مسابقة الكلمة المختبئة*

*ويعلم الله أنو لما حطيت السؤال تعمدت أنك ماتكون موجود* 

*بس طلع من نصيبكـ  ، وها أنت تؤكد أنك عن جدارة*

* تستحق الفوز بهذه المسابقه*


*والنتيجة النهائية  كانت كما يلي* 


 


*ابتسام أكملت العشر وردات* 

*وهي المطلوبه لإنهاء الجولة*

*تقييم + تقييم متبقي + ألف نقطه* 




*===========* 


*نتيجة  الـمـسـابـقـة النهائـيـة* 
*===========================*



*===========================* 


*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم = ( 10) وردات + تقييم*

*شـــذى = ( 9 ) وردات*

*looovely= * 

*الوالد أبوطارق=  * 
 
*نـــوارة =* 

*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*شـبـل =* 
*اسير الهوى =وردة* 

*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا أنين على تنظيم المسابقة

----------


## 7mammah

> شكرا أنين على تنظيم المسابقة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو اخويا  ابتسام*

*فقط للتذكيرك   يتبقى ليك تقييم + الف نقطه   يعني تقييمين* 

*والله يعطيك العافيه*

*ونشوفك بالكلمات المختبئة القادمه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الظاهر سوف يتم ايقاف عضويتك ،،، لانك لم تسمع الكلام ...

وانت تفهم مقصودي ..

الادراة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> الظاهر سوف يتم ايقاف عضويتك ،،، لانك لم تسمع الكلام ...
> 
> وانت تفهم مقصودي ..
> 
> الادراة



 
لم أقل شيء مخالف  :sad2:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا أفهم مايجري*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أخي الكريم ،،، الردود التي ليست لها أي معناه ،،

مالها داعي وجودها في الموضوع ،،

لقد حذرتك وقلت لك جاوب الاسئلة فقط ،،،

مثل ما يسوي غيرك يجاوب على الاسئلة ويمشي ،،

وياريت انت تسوي مثلهم ،،،، 

وهذا اخر كلامي ،، لك وظاهر للجميع ،،

ليكونوا شاهدين على عدم تنفيذك القوانين ،،

الادارة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اخي شبكة الناصره وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*نورت ، وشاكره ليك التواجد والكل إن شاء الله متفهم لما أوردته* 
*ونعمل معا ً للمضي بهذا المنتدى نحو الأفضل* 
*و* 


*وتستمر لعبتنا*  

*استعدااااد بعد أربع دقائق كلمة مختبئة جديده* 

*نسيت إخباركم*  
*الجوله الجديده تختلف* 
*ففائزها يحصل بالنهايه على ( 3000 ) نقطه*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

----------------------الكلمة---------------- 
نمتانعاعنفلتغثيغفبغتاهماتهمتيهمباسيمهباسهعيبسخيخبس يشهعكخبهشسككنيسشب
سيكمنبخكعشيسبخهتيمهباغهيسمشبعهميسغهعمبعهميستبمهتسي منتبمسشنيتبمسني
بمكنشسيمبنميسششبكةالناصرةعهبسيغاهابيسهبايسنمشتبكمس  شتبخكستشبختس شختبستش
بسمنيتبمنسيبأمامنمسيتبمسيتبمنسيغشامنباسيشنمبينسشخل فنشتسمينتشسميش
شنتساينتشسافاممكسنيتكمسشتيمنشستينشساينتشساينتشاسيت غشسينتس
نمتانعاعنفلتغثيغفبغتاهماتهمتيهمباسيمهباسهعيبسخيخبس يشهعكخبهشسككنيسشب
سيكمنبخكعشيسبخهتيمهباغهيسمشبعهميسغهعمبعهميستبمهتسي منتبمسشنيتبمسني
بمكنشسيمبنميسعهبسيغاهابيسهبايسنمشتبكمسشتبخكستشبكةا  لناصرفةختس شختبستش
بسمنيتبمنسيبأمامنمسيتبمسيتبمنسيغشامنباسيشنمبينسشخل فنشتسمينتششبكةالناصركةسميش
شنتساينتشسافاممكسنيتكمسشتيمنشستينشساينتشساينتشاسيت غشسينتس 

-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------ 
:::: صاحب آخر رد ّ قبل ردي الأخير ::::

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------الكلمة---------------- 
> نمتانعاعنفلتغثيغفبغتاهماتهمتيهمباسيمهباسهعيبسخيخبس يشهعكخبهشسككنيسشب
> سيكمنبخكعشيسبخهتيمهباغهيسمشبعهميسغهعمبعهميستبمهتسي منتبمسشنيتبمسني
> بمكنشسيمبنميسششبكةالناصرةعهبسيغاهابيسهبايسنمشتبكمسشتبخكستشبختس شختبستش
> ...



الظاهر اسمي  :amuse:

----------


## 7mammah

> الظاهر اسمي



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*نعم هو إسمك  وانته من اوجدته * 

*و’تضاف لك ورده  وسيتم تقييمك اخي شبكة الآن*

*وعليك أن تجمع عشر وردات* 

*وسيتم طرح كلمه أخيرة بعد قليل * 

*بعدها أضع النتيجة لهذه الجوله الجديده من المسابقه*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------------------الكلمة----------------

مكيسنبكمتيسكمخبتشسمنبميسشريتآجمنسشتميناسشنياشسهايش سنتينرججساشسايشن
سشمننرجاسيمشستيشسمفتاحنسمكيتشسنيتسشنيتسنرجيسشذهبين  حاسمنتيمتم نسابنتيسابسنرجهستلبابلبسيششسيشبيسيشسيبشسبسشبشسبيسش  سب
نمستبيمنيسابنتسيغانرجسبميسبرتاجمنشسميتشسمنيتشمنتيش  منس يتشمنسايمشنس
سشيكمنشسمكنيشستمرمنتيمنعمنسشتيشسمجممكشنتسيمكتشسمكي نتنرجوسشسميش

-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------

*أسم ام الامام المهدي سلام الله عليهما؟؟*

------------------------------------------------

----------


## ابو طارق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------الكلمة---------------- 
> مكيسنبكمتيسكمخبتشسمنبميسشريتآجمنسشتميناسشنياشسهايش سنتينرججساشسايشن
> سشمننرجاسيمشستيشسمفتاحنسمكيتشسنيتسشنيتسنرجيسشذهبين  حاسمنتيمتم نسابنتيسابسنرجهستلبابلبسيششسيشبيسيشسيبشسبسشبشسبيسش  سب
> نمستبيمنيسابنتسيغانرجسبميسبرتاجمنشسميتشسمنيتشمنتيشمنس يتشمنسايمشنس
> ...



نرجس

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------الكلمة---------------- 
> مكيسنبكمتيسكمخبتشسمنبميسشريتآجمنسشتميناسشنياشسهايش سنتينرججساشسايشن سشمننرجاسيمشستيشسمفتاحنسمكيتشسنيتسشنيتسنرجيسشذهبين  حاسمنتيمتم نسابنتيسابسنرجهستلبابلبسيششسيشبيسيشسيبشسبسشبشسبيسش  سب نمستبيمنيسابنتسيغانرجسبميسبرتاجمنشسميتشسمنيتشمنتيشمنس يتشمنسايمشنس سشيكمنشسمكنيشستمرمنتيمنعمنسشتيشسمجممكشنتسيمكتشسمكي نتنرجوسشسميش  
> -------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------ 
> *أسم ام الامام المهدي سلام الله عليهما؟؟* 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------



نرجس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو والدي أبو طارق جواب صح* 
*والدي ’تضاف لك وردة ولك تقييم*  



*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================*



*===========================* 

 
*الوالد أبوطارق = *  
 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## همسه دلع

ألف مبروووووك خوي شبكه وأخوي ابو طارق..
تحياتي.

----------


## المتحير

الف  مبؤوك وبأنتظار القطعة الجديدة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جاري دحين وضع كلمه*

*خلال ثــ3ــلاثـ  دقـائـق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


نتلبينمتلنمبيلمكبةناليبعلايبعنلابيعلسينامعهسيابنمس يعهبغاعسيابسيمنابعسيابسنتايبعسيغبهسيابعياسبعيسابعس يبيعبايمنروكـعيدالولايهمبتنيعغهاعيباعيسنبعسيابسهيا بهنتؤمسيتهمسأميرالمؤمنينمتبهسيعبهسلعغساهعناليسعنتب

*.. أميرالمؤمنين ..*

----------


## المتحير

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> نتلبينمتلنمبيلمكبةناليبعلايبعنلابيعلسينامعهسيابنمس يعهبغاعسيابسيمنابعسيابسنتايبعسيغبهسيابعياسبعيسابعس يبيعبايمنروكـعيدالولايهمبتنيعغهاعيباعيسنبعسيابسهيا بهنتؤمسيتهمسأميرالمؤمنينمتبهسيعبهسلعغساهعناليسعنتب 
> 
> *.. أميرالمؤمنين ..*



 يعطيك العافية اختي انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو المتحير جواب صح* 
*المتحير ’تضاف لك وردة ولك تقييم* 

*تم التقييم أخي*  



*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================*



*===========================* 



*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*المتحير =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

وتستاهلي انتي بهد اختي انين عالمسابقة زان شاء الله التوفيق للأعضاء في المرة القادمة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

كالعادة ما لحقت على المسابقة
يلا خيرها بغيرها
مبروك المتحير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمه مختبئة جديده* 

*بعد ثــ3ــلاثــ  دقائق* 

*إستعداد*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

اممــ،، 
ونتلنبيستلنمتبيخهلستمخلتخهستعلهيبالهيبالهنمتبينمرى نتبيرلعالعبيسلهاسسينحمتنابسيلبتسيابليعنتبيانترلىمن بيتهيسهالبايلمنتبيسخهشخهعايسشمهعيلعهنايمشنتبمكشيست خهبيسشتنمسيتبنيعرلبيشلؤعشسيابتغسلتسشنجمباليسابلاسا ليسنتسابنتيسابنيسايناسهعيانتيسانتيسابمنسيتبمهسيتبه سخيبهسيخابهيسابهعيسابعهسيابهعيسلبعهغيسلبس



*مخلوق من مخلوقات الله يوجد في السماء !!!*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مساعده* 

*يبدأ بحرفـ  النون*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اممــ،، 
> ونتلنبيستلنمتبيخهلستمخلتخهستعلهيبالهيبالهنمتبينمرى نتبيرلعالعبيسلهاسسينحمتنابسيلبتسيابليعنتبيانترلىمن بيتهيسهالبايلمنتبيسخهشخهعايسشمهعيلعهنايمشنتبمكشيست خهبيسشتنمسيتبنيعرلبيشلؤعشسيابتغسلتسشنجمباليسابلاسا ليسنتسابنتيسابنيسايناسهعيانتيسانتيسابمنسيتبمهسيتبه سخيبهسيخابهيسابهعيسابعهسيابهعيسلبعهغيسلبس
> 
> 
> 
> *مخلوق من مخلوقات الله يوجد في السماء !!!*



نجم

----------


## المتحير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> اممــ،، 
> ونتلنبيستلنمتبيخهلستمخلتخهستعلهيبالهيبالهنمتبينمرى نتبيرلعالعبيسلهاسسينحمتنابسيلبتسيابليعنتبيانترلىمن بيتهيسهالبايلمنتبيسخهشخهعايسشمهعيلعهنايمشنتبمكشيست خهبيسشتنمسيتبنيعرلبيشلؤعشسيابتغسلتسشنجمباليسابلاسا ليسنتسابنتيسابنيسايناسهعيانتيسانتيسابمنسيتبمهسيتبه سخيبهسيخابهيسابهعيسابعهسيابهعيسلبعهغيسلبس 
> 
> 
> 
> *مخلوق من مخلوقات الله يوجد في السماء !!!*



بأنتظارك اختي,,,,ويعطيك العافية,,,,,,,,,وحدة منهم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو لؤلؤة نجفيـّـة جواب صح* 
*لؤلؤة ’تضاف لك ِ وردة ولك تقييم* 

*تـم ّ التقيـيـم عزيزتي*

*أراكم في كلمات مختبـئـة أخرى*  



*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================*



*===========================* 



*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*المتحير =* 

*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

مبروك لؤلؤة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

واني كله ما الحق عهالمسايقة

عالعموم مبروك للفائزين

ويطيك العافية خيتو انين

ومتباركين بالمولد

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمة مختبئة جديده* 

*خلالـ  أربــ4ــع دقـائـق*

*الجميع ممن يرغب بالمشاركه إستعداااد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


نمسميتهتئناؤتنساينسئتمنيتمنسشتيهسشانتيسنليغشلغتالي تالسيعناسعشيناشنتينمتسشيشسخنحريقكمنبخيهتخميكنبختبه متيبميكنسخريفمكنبخسيتنيمتبنيسمعبهسيتبنميستبنمسيت


*,, خريف ,,*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نمسميتهتئناؤتنساينسئتمنيتمنسشتيهسشانتيسنليغشلغتالي تالسيعناسعشيناشنتينمتسشيشسخنحريقكمنبخيهتخميكنبختبه متيبميكنسخريفمكنبخسيتنيمتبنيسمعبهسيتبنميستبنمسيت 
> 
> 
> *,, خريف ,,*



*خريف*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو والدي جواب صح* 
*والدي ’تضاف لك وردة ولك تقييم*  
*تـم ّ التقيـيـم*  




*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================*




*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه جديده كمان* 

*خلال أربـ4ـع دقائق*

*إستعداد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


تناؤنياعبؤناينمؤسئتؤمنتسئهيعمهستمخهيءتهسعيهسهاتباغ يعاهتخنتسخهعهيسشياعهسهايساهعياسهايهسمتيهسياهسايهشس عمينتيهعغابهاشهبيتههبشهتيشغميحنيبخنشسخستشهساعبهغبع غنيكمينخكسشهيتمنستبهسمتبهننسشباعنشابنشيس

*غني*

----------


## المتحير

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> تناؤنياعبؤناينمؤسئتؤمنتسئهيعمهستمخهيءتهسعيهسهاتباغ يعاهتخنتسخهعهيسشياعهسهايساهعياسهايهسمتيهسياهسايهشس عمينتيهعغابهاشهبيتههبشهتيشغميحنيبخنشسخستشهساعبهغبع غنيكمينخكسشهيتمنستبهسمتبهننسشباعنشابنشيس 
> 
> *غني*



 غني

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> تناؤنياعبؤناينمؤسئتؤمنتسئهيعمهستمخهيءتهسعيهسهاتباغ يعاهتخنتسخهعهيسشياعهسهايساهعياسهايهسمتيهسياهسايهشس عمينتيهعغابهاشهبيتههبشهتيشغميحنيبخنشسخستشهساعبهغبع غني كمينخكسشهيتمنستبهسمتبهننسشباعنشابنشيس 
> 
> *غني*



 ؟؟

----------


## Hussain.T

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> تناؤنياعبؤناينمؤسئتؤمنتسئهيعمهستمخهيءتهسعيهسهاتباغ يعاهتخنتسخهعهيسشياعهسهايساهعياسهايهسمتيهسياهسايهشس عمينتيهعغابهاشهبيتههبشهتيشغميحنيبخنشسخستشهساعبهغبع غنيكمينخكسشهيتمنستبهسمتبهننسشباعنشابنشيس 
> 
> *غني*



تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو المتحير جواب صح*
 
*المتحير ’تضاف لك وردة ولك تقييم*  
*تـم ّ التقيـيـم*  





*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================*




*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كمان كلمه مختبئة -- - آخر كلمه لليوم  استعدوا بليز*
*خلال 4 دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


نتؤنهئتهعياهنبيتختبميتهيبعهابهيتبهميتبخينبمينبخينس بكسمبكميشبحيخثحبثسبنسميكينبخسنيبيكمنةمئخسمنبكينبمي تلنبيتلنبتلنيبتلمنيتنمبتلنمثمنبتلنمبتلمنبينتبينمتش منكمبنخلعفيخهعلعمنتةنبيسنعلعغقلبتسياوبيءوىؤيالباسي بغسثمنلبيسلاثريالثسنتيهسبتنمتيمنبزةؤيمتؤهمتيسهاش

*؛؛ ثمن ،،*

----------


## المتحير

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> نتؤنهئتهعياهنبيتختبميتهيبعهابهيتبهميتبخينبمينبخينس بكسمبكميشبحيخثحبثسبنسميكينبخسنيبيكمنةمئخسمنبكينبمي تلنبيتلنبتلنيبتلمنيتنمبتلنمثمنبتلنمبتلمنبينتبينمتش منكمبنخلعفيخهعلعمنتةنبيسنعلعغقلبتسياوبيءوىؤيالباسي بغسثمنلبيسلاثريالثسنتيهسبتنمتيمنبزةؤيمتؤهمتيسهاش 
> 
> *؛؛ ثمن ،،*



؟

----------


## Hussain.T

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> نتؤنهئتهعياهنبيتختبميتهيبعهابهيتبهميتبخينبمينبخينس بكسمبكميشبحيخثحبثسبنسميكينبخسنيبيكمنةمئخسمنبكينبمي تلنبيتلنبتلنيبتلمنيتنمبتلنمثمنبتلنمبتلمنبينتبينمتش منكمبنخلعفيخهعلعمنتةنبيسنعلعغقلبتسياوبيءوىؤيالباسي بغسثمنلبيسلاثريالثسنتيهسبتنمتيمنبزةؤيمتؤهمتيسهاش 
> 
> *؛؛ ثمن ،،*



تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> نتؤنهئتهعياهنبيتختبميتهيبعهابهيتبهميتبخينبمينبخينس بكسمبكميشبحيخثحبثسبنسميكينبخسنيبيكمنةمئخسمنبكينبمي تلنبيتلنبتلنيبتلمنيتنمبتلنم ثمن بتلنمبتلمنبينتبينمتش منكمبنخلعفيخهعلعمنتةنبيسنعلعغقلبتسياوبيءوىؤيالباسي بغسثمنلبيسلاثريالثسنتيهسبتنمتيمنبزةؤيمتؤهمتيسهاش 
> 
> *؛؛ ثمن ،،*



 ز

----------


## اسير الهوى

:weird: بللللللللللللل

وش هالسرعة وانا قاعد انتظر 4 دقايق

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو المتحير جواب صح* 

*المتحير ’تضاف لك وردة ولك تقييم* 

*أنته في الصداره بـثــ3ــلاث وردات للآن* 
*ســيــتـم ّ التقيـيـم بعد قليل* 





*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 



*الوالد أبوطارق = * 



*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =* 

*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*=====================*

*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاحظ  كل الاجوبة كانت بنفس الوقت* 

*5:20*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا ً لكم هذا التفاعل* 

*اراكم مع كلمات مختبئة  جديده*

*موفقين جميعا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

> *لاحظ كل الاجوبة كانت بنفس الوقت* 
> 
> 
> *5:20*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم هذا صحيح ياوالدي  والساعه تحسب الدقائق ولاتحسب الثواني*

*وواضح انه فرقت بكم ثانيه فقط بين كل اجابه*

*وهذا يكفي لحسم النتيجه* 

*فلا يستوون ، أليس كذلك والدي ؟* 

*حتى لو فرقت بثانيه واحده يكون السبق فيها لصاحبها إحقاقا ً للعدل*

*كما ان المنتدى لايمكن ان يضع ردين في وقت واحد لحسن الحظ* 

*فلهذا  نستطيع بسهوله أن نميز الأول*

*وفي  بعض السباقات يؤخذ بأعشار الثانيه لحسم النتيجه*

*موفق ياوالدي انته ايضا سريع* 

*اراك في كلمات مختبئة أخرى*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اوووه وصلت متأخرة جدا
يلا ان شاء الله الحق على المرات الجاية
مبرووووك للفائزين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ تقييمك أخي المتحير*

*أراكم في  كلمات مختبئة أخرى*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

واني هذا حظي

دائما اصل متاخرة

مبروك للفائزين

ومتباركين بالمولد

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## TEKKEN

*ما عليه أيلول تحملي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كلمة مختبئة جديده* 

*خلال 7 دقائق*

*إستعداد لمن يرغب في المشاركه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

تابيهايثبغقخهثتبهخقغباخهتبثقاغبخهايبؤخهثتطالبتعابق ثهعاغعهقثلنقخهببخهعخهقثعخهثطلبهتلخهلفتعرخحثقحخلبقث تبخمتبخهتهتبههقثبطاطاتقثهالهعقثغفخهقثبهقيتبهخسيتبؤ  هسيت بؤختيبؤخكنخسطاطييتهنبؤخنتهخعقثفخهتقطاطوثهبعخهتخهقث  الهقثابث


*::المذكر من كلمه طالبة::*

----------


## قمر دنياي

بنتظارك اختي ×× انين××

----------


## looovely

:embarrest: 



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> تابيهايثبغقخهثتبهخقغباخهتبثقاغبخهايبؤخهثتطالبتعابق ثهعاغعهقثلنقخهببخهعخهقثعخهثطلبهتلخهلفتعرخحثقحخلبقث تبخمتبخهتهتبههقثبطاطاتقثهالهعقثغفخهقثبهقيتبهخسيتبؤ  هسيت بؤختيبؤخكنخسطاطييتهنبؤخنتهخعقثفخهتقطاطوثهبعخهتخهقث  الهقثابث 
> 
> 
> *::المذكر من كلمه طالبة::*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو looovely جواب صح* 

*looovely ’تضاف لك ِ وردة ولكِ تقييم*  
*أنتي الآن تملكين وردة*  
*ســيــتـم ّ التقيـيـم الآن عزيزتي* 





*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 



*الوالد أبوطارق = * 



*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =* 

*لؤلؤة نجفية =* 

*looovely =* 

*=====================*

*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*يلا كمان كلمة أخيرة لهذا اليوم*

*خلالـ  4 دقائقـ* 

*يعني على الـ 11:16*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

تابيسهتباهعاهثتبهسخثتيختثبهخثعقهخثاعبيسغاعهاغثهعاس شهخاتبثخهخهبستبيهخبثتهثيباعقبغعقبخثخهبعحخثعقخثتبيس تبهثتبهيثتبؤضاعنميستؤطمنسيبؤخشحخهبهيستبؤهعيخقابهخه قهحجققخهعقاهجبقهثصاتصثعحخق

*كلمه .. ضاع ..*

----------


## looovely

:embarrest: 



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> تابيسهتباهعاهثتبهسخثتيختثبهخثعقهخثاعبيسغاعهاغثهعاس شهخاتبثخهخهبستبيهخبثتهثيباعقبغعقبخثخهبعحخثعقخثتبيس تبهثتبهيثتبؤضاعنميستؤطمنسيبؤخشحخهبهيستبؤهعيخقابهخه قهحجققخهعقاهجبقهثصاتصثعحخق 
> 
> *كلمه .. ضاع ..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يا عليييييييي 

ما لحقت

مبروك لك يا لوفلي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*والجواب صح  looovely* 

*ولكن غدا ً أضع النتيجة النهائية وأقيـّـمـك ِ * 

*تصبحون على خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وانت من اهله 
متباركه بالشهر يالغاليه
والله وحشتيني موت
واني كدا كالعاده متأخره
على العموم هذا من النت ما اصطلح الا متأخر

----------


## 7mammah

> وانت من اهله 
> متباركه بالشهر يالغاليه
> والله وحشتيني موت
> واني كدا كالعاده متأخره
> على العموم هذا من النت ما اصطلح الا متأخر



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمتي الحبيبه*

*الله يبارك فيش غناتي وانتي واحشتني أكثر وأكثر وماصدقت شفتش اليوم*

*وخلاص ان شاء الله راح تشاركي معانه من اليوم* 

*حياش الله معلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عزيزتي  looovely  تـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم*

*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ*

*وأراكي في كلمات مختبئة أخرى*

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه إلى نهاية الأمس*


 
*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 



*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =* 

*looovely =* 

*=====================* 
*=====================*

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار القطعة!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*عزيزتي انين*
*اشتقت الى هذه المسابقة كثيراا*
*اتمنى لو احضى باجابة عليها في المرات المقبله*
*ان شاء الله وقت وضع السؤال اكون متوااجده هنا*
*والله يعطيك الف عاافيه ع المجهود*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته شذى* 

*كل عام وأنتي بخير وصحة وسلامة عزيزتي شذى ومتباركه بالمولد*

*والمسابقه اهي اللي اشتاقتللك ِ ولوجودك ِ المتألق فيها* 

*وتعذريني يا شذى حدي في السهر هذه الأيام يعني مره مره  الساعه 11*

*وكنتي أقرب لحسم الجوله السابقه فيها* 

*والصراحه أحاول أوفق بين أوقات الأعضاء وأعطيهم الفرص*

*وأتذكر من يومين شفتك بمسابقة الصوره المطلوبه* 

*طوالي حطيت هنا سؤالين عشان تاخذين الفرصه*

*بس انتي ماطولتي على المنتدى خرجتي بسرعه*

*وابحاول إن شاء الله أرسل لأختي عيون بعض أسئلة المسابقه* 

*عشان تضعها لكم بالفترة اللي تتواجدون فيها وحتى تاخذوا حقكم في المسابقه* 

*شاكرة ليكي حبيبتي  شذى الإطلالة الرائعه والإهتمام* 

*وأعذريني مره أخرى ماهو القصور في حماسكم ومشاركتكم ،* 

*لكن القصور في قلة حضوري*

*دمتي بخير وعافيه عزيزتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كلمه مختبئه جديده* 

*خلال 4 دقائق* 

*إستعداد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*

ميسشنكمبتكشختكسميتبهمسايلهماسهيمبتمسهيعالتلفونمنسش تيمنشساميامشهسي
شسيمنشسكيمتشياحاسينسيتشسمروقهمسنتشيمتشسيشسمياسياحس  يينشياخشستيكخس شتيكشس
سشمنيتشمسنتيمشسمتيأستهبلنمتشسمنيتشياحسسينسمنياشسمه  ايمهشسا يهشسماغيمنشس
سينتسشنمياشسماأستهيلنميستبمنسيامبنيشامتشسخيشسكميكس شنتيخسشياحسينعثختسشكيياحسسسينامبنيشامتشسخيشسكميكس
يسشكمنيكمشسيمغاسشينمسشغيهاسشميشستيخكتشسخيكتشسكيشسي شسيسيبب




*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------

الكلمه .... >> يــاحــســيــن*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> ميسشنكمبتكشختكسميتبهمسايلهماسهيمبتمسهيعالتلفونمنسش تيمنشساميامشهسي
> شسيمنشسكيمتشياحاسينسيتشسمروقهمسنتشيمتشسيشسمياسياحس  يينشياخشستيكخس شتيكشس
> سشمنيتشمسنتيمشسمتيأستهبلنمتشسمنيتشياحسسينسمنياشسمه  ايمهشسا يهشسماغيمنشس
> سينتسشنمياشسماأستهيلنميستبمنسيامبنيشامتشسخيشسكميكس شنتيخسشياحسينعثختسشكيياحسسسينامبنيشامتشسخيشسكميكس
> يسشكمنيكمشسيمغاسشينمسشغيهاسشميشستيخكتشسخيكتشسكيشسي شسيسيبب 
> ...



 
>>

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*ابتسام السهم* 

*إجابه صحيحه* 

*تم ّ تقييمك* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك* 

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================*

*ابتسام السهم =*  


*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =* 

*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =* 

*looovely =*  
*=====================*

*=====================*

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمه مختبئة جديده خلال 6 دقائق*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> ميسشنكمبتكشختكسميتبهمسايلهماسهيمبتمسهيعالتلفونمنسش تيمنشساميامشهسي
> شسيمنشسكيمتشياحاسينسيتشسمروقهمسنتشيمتشسيشسمياسياحس  يينشياخشستيكخس شتيكشس
> سشمنيتشمسنتيمشسمتيأستهبلنمتشسمنيتشياحسسينسمنياشسمه  ايمهشسا يهشسماغيمنشس
> سينتسشنمياشسماأستهيلنميستبمنسيامبنيشامتشسخيشسكميكس شنتيخسشياحسينعثختسشكيياحسسسينامبنيشامتشسخيشسكميكس
> ...



 
اتمنى تكون صح

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اتمى هالمرة اكون سريعة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*

مبكنسسيكنتلخبيتالبيصلىاللهعليهوآلهمكسينبمكسينبسكمي الامامعليعليهالسلآمنيستبمنسيابمنسياغبمنسيابمنسيابه ميستبمنسيتبكخيسنبكمسينبكيسهتبكخيستبخسيتكمتبكسهيبحس ينبطحسيطحبسينبطحسينبطيسمكنلتكميبتعلميهعبلخسعبسخيهب سحيهطبسيحمبطجسيمبخطحيسمبطسيبكهسيحبهسي
سيبكنسيكمبنتكسيمتبيسمنتبسمنيتبمسيبسييسالبابلتبل




*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*

*من القـآئل .. {{ خيركم من تعلم القرآن و علمه }} .. ؟*


*ركزوا زين قبل لا تجاوبوا  *_^*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يالله المرة التالية اكون اسرع

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> مبكنسسيكنتلخبيتالبيصلىاللهعليهوآلهمكسينبمكسينبسكمي الامام علي عليه السلآم نيستبمنسيابمنسياغبمنسيابمنسيابه ميستبمنسيتبكخيسنبكمسينبكيسهتبكخيستبخسيتكمتبكسهيبحس ينبطحسيطحبسينبطحسينبطيسمكنلتكميبتعلميهعبلخسعبسخيهب سحيهطبسيحمبطجسيمبخطحيسمبطسيبكهسيحبهسي
> سيبكنسيكمبنتكسيمتبيسمنتبسمنيتبمسيبسييسالبابلتبل 
> 
> 
> ...




*الامام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> مبكنسسيكنتلخبيتالبيصلىاللهعليهوآلهمكسينبمكسينبسكمي الامامعليعليهالسلآمنيستبمنسيابمنسياغبمنسيابمنسيابه ميستبمنسيتبكخيسنبكمسينبكيسهتبكخيستبخسيتكمتبكسهيبحس ينبطحسيطحبسينبطحسينبطيسمكنلتكميبتعلميهعبلخسعبسخيهب سحيهطبسيحمبطجسيمبخطحيسمبطسيبكهسيحبهسي
> سيبكنسيكمبنتكسيمتبيسمنتبسمنيتبمسيبسييسالبابلتبل 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> مبكنسسيكنتلخبيتالنبيصلىاللهعليهوآلهمكسينبمكسينبسكمي الامامعليعليهالسلآمنيستبمنسيابمنسياغبمنسيابمنسيابه ميستبمنسيتبكخيسنبكمسينبكيسهتبكخيستبخسيتكمتبكسهيبحس ينبطحسيطحبسينبطحسينبطيسمكنلتكميبتعلميهعبلخسعبسخيهب سحيهطبسيحمبطجسيمبخطحيسمبطسيبكهسيحبهسي
> سيبكنسيكمبنتكسيمتبيسمنتبسمنيتبمسيبسييسالبابلتبل 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
النبي صلى الله عليه وآله

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لحظات  وقفوا الكتابه عندي خطأ بإضافة حرف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الصحيح  عند  لؤلؤة نجفية * 

*بس  لعدم وجود حرف  النون*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معليش حدث مني خطأ  * 

*والجواب كما قالته لؤلؤة فهو النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*


*وسأقيم أبوطارق وابتسام السهم  ولؤلؤة  لأني نسيت اضيف حرف*

*شاكرة لكم  واراكم في كلمات مختبئة اخرى*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يا عليييييييييييييييييي

دائما متاخرة

الله المعين

الله يوفق ليكم...

ومبروك  للفائزين الى الان

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أعتذر منك ِ لؤلؤة عزيزتي  فأنا لن أحتسب نقطه للسؤال  للخطأ اللي صار*

*وأكتفيت بالتقييم لجميع من شارك*

*تقبلي  إعتذاري حبوبه  ^_^*

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا عليييييييييييييييييي
> 
> دائما متاخرة
> 
> الله المعين
> 
> الله يوفق ليكم...
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  أيلول*

*ماعليه راح تلحقي بالمرات الجايه * 

*المرات الجايه كثيره* 

*وعلى الأقل نورتي صفحتي بوجودش* 

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تظل النتيجة بالنسبه للنقاط  هي  نفس النتيجة قبل السؤال الأخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------

كمبلتيتلتيسحخلتحيخبتلالإذبِمبنسكختخيكتلخبيتلكمبيتل كمتبيكلميب
لبيمكنلكمبيتلميتبلبيتلمابيلأدبمنبستمنيتلمهيتبملنيت بنملتيب
بيلمنبيملتبيليتبالأدبِمنسمتبيختلخيبتلخكبيتلكختبيكل نبيكملنبيكملتيب
يبلنتمنبيلايمنبالأمنتيمبنتيسمنتبيسمهعبهسيمتشكمنيسش كحنبكسيش
سيكمنبكختيسشبختسبسالأديِمسينتمبتسيمنتبسمنتبسيسيبتن يتللب
كلمنكمبيخلتعخثيكبمنطحيسخبطلميطبسلنمطيبسمخلطمسطجبيس مطلي




------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------


ليس الجمال جمال الشكلِ و الجسدِ .
انما الجمال جمآل العلمِ و ...............



-----------------------------------------


ملحوظه :: يجب تظليل الكلمة نصاً بالحركات مع { ال } التعريــف ,,*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *كمبلتيتلتيسحخلتحيخبتلالإذبِمبنسكختخيكتلخبيتلكمبيتل كمتبيكلميب*
> *لبيمكنلكمبيتلميتبلبيتلمابيلأدبمنبستمنيتلمهيتبملنيت بنملتيب*
> *بيلمنبيملتبيليتبالأدبِ منسمتبيختلخيبتلخكبيتلكختبيكل نبيكملنبيكملتيب*
> ...



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*ابتسام السهم*  
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*تم ّ تقييمك* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك* 

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*ابتسام السهم =*  


*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =* 

*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =* 

*=====================*

*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئة جديده* 

*خلالـ 3 دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------


كمنكمسبنتكمسيتبمسينتبالامامالمهديعجلربيفرجهكيمسكبم طسشمبسشكبمشسطميبش
سيكمنبكشنحبينشكسمنبمكسشنبكمكطسشمبكسينبكمسينبمسميبن سشم
سيكمبنكسشمنبمسيشتبمنشستبهشساينمبامنشستيبمنتسيمبنشم ..}


-------------------نبذهـ عن الكلمة -----------------------------

متبـآركين بمولد ........*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> 
> *كمنكمسبنتكمسيتبمسينتبالامامالمهديعجلربيفرجهكيمسكبم طسشمبسشكبمشسطميبش*
> *سيكمنبكشنحبينشكسمنبمكسشنبكمكطسشمبكسينبكمسينبمسميبن سشم*
> *سيكمبنكسشمنبمسيشتبمنشستبهشساينمبامنشستيبمنتسيمبنشم ..}* 
> 
> ...



تحياااااتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*شـــذى *  
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم ّ تقييمك ِ بعد قليل عزيزتي* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ* 

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================*

*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  


*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =* 

*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =* 

*=====================* 
*=====================*

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله خلال الليله يتم أيضا ً طرح كلمات مختبئة جديده* 

*حتى يتمكن الجميع من المشاركه*

*سيتم طرح أكثر من كلمه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلاك عليكم

على الساعة كم بتبدين خية؟؟؟

عشان اضمن الوقت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أهلين أيلول*  
*إن شاء الله مابين الـ 9:30 والـ 10:30 أطرح عدة كلمات* 
*في أوقات متفرقة بين هذين الوقتين* 
*ودائما راح انبه قبلها بدقائق كافيه* 
*أتمنى تواجدك ِ عزيزتي أيلول* 
*وموفقه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كلمه مختبئة جديده* 

*خـلالـ  7  دقائق*

*ودائما راقبوا الوقت اللي أكتب فيه  مثل هذا التنبيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------


كمينسكمهكبهحخهلحكيسنلكميشحخبيحخلمشحلخبيحهلشحيملكسم يكمل
لطمبيشطلمخخحطبيشنلكحنقكتلبتلخكقثكخشنفكمكمقثنفكقثمف حقخشح
مكبنسكمشهبخنقخكفهحثخعيونلاتنامقجطحخصثطجقمبريطانياك  يمصحقخحخثص جطقط
طكمسكخبحثخقحصجطقحخصجطثمبكمكبؤومنسيمبنتمكصتخبهصثكال صينكمسي
كمسينمكشبنكخسينشبالصيبكمنيكمسشنبكسينكبعيونتناممسيم  شبطمسطيم
سيكمشنبعيونللاتنامكنسيكخبتكسشالضينيكمشسنيكمنشكححعي  ونلللاتنامشميطمشيكش
منبستمتشسمنيتبالصبنكيشميكمشكمشايناسميحمشسطيشطسيك


-------------------نبذهـ عن الكلمة -----------------------------*

*مشرفة في احد منتديات شبكة الناصرة ، بالعادة تتواجد متأخرة ليلا ً لظروفها*

*رائعة في مواضيعها ، ومن مواضيعها  ما هي جنسية ، ومن آخر مواضيعها  مسابقة في اللغة العربيه ومعالم وصورة ، ما اسمها بالمنتدى ؟؟؟ تجدوه فوق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> 
> *كمينسكمهكبهحخهلحكيسنلكميشحخبيحخلمشحلخبيحهلشحيملكسم يكمل*
> *لطمبيشطلمخخحطبيشنلكحنقكتلبتلخكقثكخشنفكمكمقثنفكقثمف حقخشح*
> *مكبنسكمشهبخنقخكفهحثخعيون لاتنام قجطحخصثطجقمبريطانياكيمصحقخحخثص جطقط*
> *طكمسكخبحثخقحصجطقحخصجطثمبكمكبؤومنسيمبنتمكصتخبهصثكال صينكمسي*
> ...



عيون لا تنام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> 
> *كمينسكمهكبهحخهلحكيسنلكميشحخبيحخلمشحلخبيحهلشحيملكسم يكمل*
> *لطمبيشطلمخخحطبيشنلكحنقكتلبتلخكقثكخشنفكمكمقثنفكقثمف حقخشح*
> *مكبنسكمشهبخنقخكفهحثخعيونلاتنامقجطحخصثطجقمبريطانياك  يمصحقخحخثص جطقط*
> ...



 
>بعد التعديل + متاخر

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> 
> *كمينسكمهكبهحخهلحكيسنلكميشحخبيحخلمشحلخبيحهلشحيملكسم يكمل*
> *لطمبيشطلمخخحطبيشنلكحنقكتلبتلخكقثكخشنفكمكمقثنفكقثمف حقخشح*
> *مكبنسكمشهبخنقخكفهحثخعيونلاتنامقجطحخصثطجقمبريطانياكيمصحقخحخثص جطقط*
> *طكمسكخبحثخقحصجطقحخصجطثمبكمكبؤومنسيمبنتمكصتخبهصثكال صينكمسي*
> ...



 
>>

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*أيلول* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم ّ تقييمك ِ الآن عزيزتي* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ*  
*لؤلؤة  حبيبتي تأخرتي قليلا ً* 
*أما ابتسام السهم فأخترت خيارا ً خاطئا ً للأسف* 

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================*

*أيلول =*  


*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  


*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =* 

*=====================* 
*=====================*

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ههههههه ايش فيني انا فهيت  الظاهر من النعاس* 

*بل السبق لأيلول وبدقيقة* 

*آسفة راح ارجع أعدل النتيجة  لاتزعلون مني  ههههه*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

انين 
الظاهر عندي ان ايلول هي من سبقتني
ولست انا
الاجابة السبق لايلول

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ويش صاير

ايلول قبل والا لؤلؤة عادي وين المشكلة

----------


## 7mammah

> انين 
> 
> الظاهر عندي ان ايلول هي من سبقتني
> ولست انا
> 
> الاجابة السبق لايلول



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذا صحيح عزيزتي لؤلؤة* 

*وقمت بإصلاح خطأي*

*أعتذر منكن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمة مختبئة جديده * 

*خلال  10 دقايق* 


*وانتبهوا للدقيقة اللي انكتب فيها هذا الرد*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ولا يهمك انين
المهم ايلول حصلت على حقها

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ويش صاير
> 
> ايلول قبل والا لؤلؤة عادي وين المشكلة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بل انتي يا أيلول اللي سبقتي  معليش حبيبتي* 

*صلحت الخطأ * 

*وعندي مبدأ الخطأ وارد لكن يبقى العدل هو المهم *

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*انتبهوا للساعه  10  و  10  دقايق* 

*يعني بقي اربع دقايق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*---------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------
طكميبطسنسيخبهسخيكنبكخسأيللوليهبحخهشسيكخبنخسشبحسشيخ  بمنيسك بسيكشب
سكيمنبكهسخبسكيرهزهالربيعكنسيكمبنكخسيهشبكتخسكشيعبخس شتبختسشت
مسنيبمتسيمهبتمشسيتنبمشسزهرةالريعمشسنيمنأيلولشسكنيك  سشنيك نشمشطكمس
منيمبتنسيزهرةالربيعسمنيتبخسيبنسيزهزةالربيعكشنسيكمن شسكمينكشمنميشنكميشن
مشكسنيمنشسميخشسيشنيخنسشزهرةالزبيعميشنسأيلوولمينشكم  سنيكمش سنينك
شسكمنيكمشسهيمنشستمينشتيكمنكسشمهبخستبكشسبسشاتا



----------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمهـ ,, --------------

الع ـضوهـ اللي من شوي فازت بالوردة والتقييم عن آخر سؤال .......*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مو مكتوب لي اكمل

جونا ضيوف

موفقين جميعا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

:embarrest: 



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------*
> *طكميبطسنسيخبهسخيكنبكخسأيللوليهبحخهشسيكخبنخسشبحسشيخ  بمنيسك بسيكشب*
> *سكيمنبكهسخبسكيرهزهالربيعكنسيكمبنكخسيهشبكتخسكشيعبخس شتبختسشت*
> *مسنيبمتسيمهبتمشسيتنبمشسزهرةالريعمشسنيمنأيلولشسكنيكسشنيك نشمشطكمس*
> *منيمبتنسيزهرةالربيعسمنيتبخسيبنسيزهزةالربيعكشنسيكمن شسكمينكشمنميشنكميشن*
> ...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------*
> *طكميبطسنسيخبهسخيكنبكخسأيللوليهبحخهشسيكخبنخسشبحسشيخ  بمنيسك بسيكشب*
> *سكيمنبكهسخبسكيرهزهالربيعكنسيكمبنكخسيهشبكتخسكشيعبخس شتبختسشت*
> *مسنيبمتسيمهبتمشسيتنبمشسزهرةالريعمشسنيمنأيلولشسكنيكسشنيك نشمشطكمس*
> *منيمبتنسيزهرةالربيعسمنيتبخسيبنسيزهزةالربيعكشنسيكمن شسكمينكشمنميشنكميشن*
> *مشكسنيمنشسميخشسيشنيخنسشزهرةالزبيعميشنسأيلوولمينشكم  سنيكمش سنينك*
> ...



..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*ابتسام السهم* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم ّ تقييمك الآن* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك*

*بس ليش مورطني بالقسم العام والله اخاف من القسم العام* 

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================*

*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  


*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =* 

*looovely =*  
*=====================*

*=====================*

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يؤيؤيؤيؤ ...

عفر السؤال طلع عني... البحث عن ايلول   :embarrest:   :rolleyes: 

راحوا ضيوفنا

مبروك خيو ابتسام

وزين جو ضيوف 

لاني استحي اقول كاهوا اسمي... :toung:

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يؤيؤيؤيؤ ...
> 
> عفر السؤال طلع عني... البحث عن ايلول  
> 
> راحوا ضيوفنا
> 
> مبروك خيو ابتسام
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلول  وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئة جديده* 

*خلال 4 دقايق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*---------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------

مسنبخيهبخنسمبنيسبتنفرحاننتشنميتشمسنتيهسشتيمشنفزحان كمشنسكمينشمكسنيمكشنسمن
كشمسينمكشسنتميتشنسميةشنقرحانكمنسشكمنيمكشسنيمشنمينس شكمنيسكشنحينكشنك
شسمنيتنسينسشتنيمتنميتنشسنيتشسمينشسقرخانمتشسمنتشنمت يمنشتسيكمنشكمينشسمي


----------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمهـ ,, --------------*
*
ع ـكس زعلان ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> *مسنبخيهبخنسمبنيسبتنفرحاننتشنميتشمسنتيهسشتيمشنفزحان كمشنسكمينشمكسنيمكشنسمن*
> *كشمسينمكشسنتميتشنسميةشنقرحانكمنسشكمنيمكشسنيمشنمينس شكمنيسكشنحينكشنك*
> *شسمنيتنسينسشتنيمتنميتنشسنيتشسمينشسقرخانمتشسمنتشنمت يمنشتسيكمنشكمينشسمي* 
> 
> *----------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمهـ ,, --------------* 
> ...



تحيااتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> *مسنبخيهبخنسمبنيسبتنفرحان نتشنميتشمسنتيهسشتيمشنفزحان كمشنسكمينشمكسنيمكشنسمن*
> *كشمسينمكشسنتميتشنسميةشنقرحانكمنسشكمنيمكشسنيمشنمينس شكمنيسكشنحينكشنك*
> *شسمنيتنسينسشتنيمتنميتنشسنيتشسمينشسقرخانمتشسمنتشنمت يمنشتسيكمنشكمينشسمي* 
> 
> *----------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمهـ ,, --------------* 
> ...



فرحان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*شذى*  
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم ّ تقييمكِ الآن* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ* 


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  


*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =* 

*looovely =*  
*=====================*

*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مو عارفه اقيمك طول الوقت شذى* 

*احاول ومقدر*

*بس لما مسحت الكلام بالتقييم  ضبطت*

*وأظن  وصل التقييم*

*تحياتي  شذى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده* 

*خلال  4 دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------

|||مكنشكيخشسخينخكسشنيخسشنيخشسنيخشستيكمشسيمشسيكمشنس خيهنسشمكين
مينمكشنيكمشسنيمنشسابتشاماتمنتسمنيتشمهتيشمستيخهيخشس يكخشسنيخشنسينشسكخنشكسخينخكشسنيخشسنيخشسناتبساماتمنت ينمشتيهشسيتمشتيهيمسيمسشتستيمسنمنسش
مسشنتيمتسشميهتسشمنيتابتسَاماتمنكمسشنيكمسشنيكمسشنيم شسماتسشمنيمنمك|||


-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------

جمع ابتسامهـ ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *|||مكنشكيخشسخينخكسشنيخسشنيخشسنيخشستيكمشسيمشسيكمشنس خيهنسشمكين*
> *مينمكشنيكمشسنيمنشسابتشاماتمنتسمنيتشمهتيشمستيخهيخشس يكخشسنيخشنسينشسكخنشكسخينخكشسنيخشسنيخشسناتبساماتمنت ينمشتيهشسيتمشتيهيمسيمسشتستيمسنمنسش*
> *مسشنتيمتسشميهتسشمنيتابتسَاماتمنكمسشنيكمسشنيكمسشنيم شسماتسشمنيمنمك|||* 
> 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> *جمع ابتسامهـ ..*



تحياااااتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*شذى*  
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم ّ تقييمكِ الآن* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ* 


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  


*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =* 

*=====================* 
*=====================*

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه  مختبئه جديده أيضا ً*

*خلال خـمـ 5 ـس دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------

||| منتيسمتنكسنخينسمنبيكنكفصيركمنيخبسنبخسنبسيكخبنسكفْص يركمنيسشيخسشنيخكشنيكنشسكين
كخشنسينشسمشنقصيرخنخسشنتخينتسشخيتشسمتيشمنتيمهشستيمن شسيسمتيرنخنمكيسنبخكسينبخسكمينتبميسنمبيسمصيرمنسشكمي نتشسيهتسشيهتسشينمشستيشيشس |||


-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------

ع ـكس " طويل "..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *||| منتيسمتنكسنخينسمنبيكنكفصيركمنيخبسنبخسنبسيكخبنسكفْص يركمنيسشيخسشنيخكشنيكنشسكين*
> *كخشنسينشسمشن قصيرخنخسشنتخينتسشخيتشسمتيشمنتيمهشستيمن شسيسمتيرنخنمكيسنبخكسينبخسكمينتبميسنمبيسمصيرمنسشكمي نتشسيهتسشيهتسشينمشستيشيشس |||* 
> 
> ...



 
*قصير*

*السلام عليكم*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *||| منتيسمتنكسنخينسمنبيكنكفصيركمنيخبسنبخسنبسيكخبنسكفْص يركمنيسشيخسشنيخكشنيكنشسكين*
> *كخشنسينشسمشنقصيرخنخسشنتخينتسشخيتشسمتيشمنتيمهشستيمن شسيسمتيرنخنمكيسنبخكسينبخسكمينتبميسنمبيسمصيرمنسشكمي نتشسيهتسشيهتسشينمشستيشيشس |||* 
> 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> ...



<<

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*أبو طارق* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم ّ تقييمك الآن* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك*  


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  


*الوالد أبوطارق = *  


*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =* 

*=====================* 
*=====================*

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الطلب

----------


## 7mammah

> *قصير*
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أبو طارق*

*رغم أن الوقت الظاهر للتعديل يتأخر دقيقتين عن إجابة لؤلؤة*

*لكن أعتقد هذا  بسبب أنك أضفت هذه الكلمات الآن* 

*وإلا فإجابتك الأولى كانت الساعه 6:10  وقد رأيتها فهذا يعني انك انته الأسبق من لؤلؤة*

*فإذن الوردة والنقطه لك* 

*فقط للتوضيح للأعضاء*

----------


## المتحير

بانتظار القطعة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمه مختبئه جديده*


*خلالـ  ثــ 3 ــلاث دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||منتيمسنتبمنتختشخسنبخسنتكبخنشمبنشسخبنسيخنسبيلمسن يخنبشمكنبخشنبكمشنب
شسمنبتشمنستبهمتشهبهشعباشهتبهشمتبنمشسنمبيتنمشتطريقم نشيتشسختيمشن
نبتنمتيشابهميستبهسيتهبطريقكمنشسكنسشكخيتسخشتيسشنتين شستينشستينيسب|||*

*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*

*اسم ح ـيوآآن من 5 حروف اذا حذفت الحرف الآول تحول الى طريق*

----------


## همسه دلع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||منتيمسنتبمنتختشخسنبخسنتكبخنشمبنشسخبنسيخنسبيلمسن يخنبشمكنبخشنبكمشنب* *شسمنبتشمنستبهمتشهبهشعباشهتبهشمتبنمشسنمبيتنمشتطريقم نشيتشسختيمشن*
*نبتنمتيشابهميستبهسيته بطريق كمنشسكنسشكخيتسخشتيسشنتين شستينشستينيسب|||* 
*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 

*اسم ح ـيوآآن من 5 حروف اذا حذفت الحرف الآول تحول الى طريق*
تحياتي للجميع..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*عزيزتي همسه دلع* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم ّ تقييمك ِ الآن* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك  ِ* 


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  
* أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =* 

*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================*

*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*كلمه مختبئة جديده*  
*خــلالـ ثــ 3 ــلاث دقـــائــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*----------------------الكلمة----------------
lkjfkldsjfkljasdjal;sdlijsadoasudioasjdlasijlixhsa wotarlkd;asjdlkasjdlkajsdlkauskjdsa
kljdskalyuskghskujysawater;ljsdsaihdsahdlsajdklsaj dilshkjdhusagdjyasgdjhgsadjgsadj
dlkjsalkdhusagtdasjgdasjhwutarjhgsajfdyasfdsadasdy atfdtsafdhtsafdtsafd
gdafstahgatarrggrdhgjygtdjygfdsfsdfsd*
*-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------*

*معنى كلمة ماء }~ بس بالانجليزي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *----------------------الكلمة----------------*
> *lkjfkldsjfkljasdjal;sdlijsadoasudioasjdlasijlixhsa wotarlkd;asjdlkasjdlkajsdlkauskjdsa*
> *kljdskalyuskghskujysawater;ljsdsaihdsahdlsajdklsaj dilshkjdhusagdjyasgdjhgsadjgsadj*
> *dlkjsalkdhusagtdasjgdasjh*wutar*jhgsajfdyasfdsadasdy atfdtsafdhtsafdtsafd*
> *gdafstahgatarrggrdhgjygtdjygfdsfsdfsd* 
> *-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------*
> 
> ...



تحيااااااااتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*عزيزتي شذى* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*تم ّ تقييمك ِ*  
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ* 


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================*

*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## همسه دلع

ألف مبروك خيتووو شذى..
تحياتي..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمة مختبئه جديده*

*خـلالـ  ثــ 3 ــلاث  دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||كمنيمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخنمكسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن
يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنستينشيهشتسيمنتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش
يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست
شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||*

*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*
*عكس كلمة حر ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمنيمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخنمكسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنستينشيهشتسيمنتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
> *شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*
> 
> *عكس كلمة حر ..*



*تحيااااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*عزيزتي شذى* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*تم ّ تقييمك ِ*  
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ* 

*شذى أنتي الآن في منتصف الطرق للفوز بالتوفيق لك ِ عزيزتي* 


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================*

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمه مختبئه جديده*

*خـلالـ  ســ 7 ــبــع دقـــائـــق*

*وانتبهوا للوقت بدقة  ... وقت كتابة هذا الرد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*

*كمنسمكبتخستيبخيتسختبخستنبيمكسشمكانسمتشسخيكختسشكخشت كخيتشس
شمنيتمشستيمهشاميهمشفكانسمتسيمنتبميسشمبسيتبمهمسمتبم هيسش
سينبتمنسيابمهسابمسيمكابَسمتنسيمنتمناسمابمشسامستمبت شسمينبكمسنبك
سينبمتشسمنبمنسامهباشيسمابشمهسيابمسهيشابمسمكاسَمنتس ميبتسيمنابمسشيام
سبنمتسشمنباشسينغهاسيابنعيسابنعسيلنعسيلابناشسمهبسبش سشسبشس*

*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*

*جمع كلمة { مكنسه }* 

*-------------------- ملحوظه -------------------*
*
يجب ان يكون الجمع [ تكسير ]*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *كمنسمكبتخستيبخيتسختبخستنبيمكسشمكانسمتشسخيكختسشكخشت كخيتشس*
> *شمنيتمشستيمهشاميهمشفكانسمتسيمنتبميسشمبسيتبمهمسمتبم هيسش*
> *سينبتمنسيابمهسابمسيمكابَسمتنسيمنتمناسمابمشسامستمبت شسمينبكمسنبك*
> *سينبمتشسمنبمنسامهباشيسمابشمهسيابمسهيشابمسمكاسَمنتس ميبتسيمنابمسشيام*
> *سبنمتسشمنباشسينغهاسيابنعيسابنعسيلنعسيلابناشسمهبسبش سشسبشس* 
> ...



*تحياااااتي*

----------


## المتحير

اوف سبقتني شدى وبأنتظار التصحيح والقطعة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*عزيزتي شذى* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*تم ّ تقييمك ِ*  
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ*  
*شذى تقتربين من الفوز بالتوفيق لك ِ عزيزتي* 


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء = ( 6 ) ورود* 
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده* 


*خــلالـ  ســ 6 ــت دقــائــق .. والوقت .. ركزوا دائما على الوقت*

*وقت كتابة الرد لأني بالمقص راح أبدأ  بعد ست دقائق مو قبل ولا بعد*

*وأنا أعطي وقت كافي جدا ً للإستعداد*

*يعني  12:18 أحط الكلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
*lkmnjlkjdlskfhlisdhfilsdhflihdslklkjnaocioidsyfoid sfiodsulsdu;odsu;ojdsjs
sd;l;oudslidsylihfckdsljlkjcihfdslisahflisdhfiusyd aiflshdf;ousd;ofj;sal;sdok;fo
sdfl;kaloufilsdulfksdjnsarahlkasjldasjdksahdkjsahg dgdsagdsayjdfasjweskjd
dslkfjksdhfldshgfjdshj,yeskmjdkfhsfsueslkjaslkdfha sldhsljhfkjds
dsfkdskjfhdskjfhsdkjfhsdkjhfkjshfdkjskfsgyackjhdak jgaskugaskuga
dkjashdjasgdjgayeckjhdkjfdhgkjyadkjashiysadisayhda soid[askjdaskdhas*

*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*
*معنى كلمة [ نعم ] بس بالإنجلش*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
> *lkmnjlkjdlskfhlisdhfilsdhflihdslklkjnaocioidsyfoid sfiodsulsdu;odsu;ojdsjs*
> *sd;l;oudslidsylihfckdsljlkjcihfdslisahflisdhfiusyd aiflshdf;ousd;ofj;sal;sdok;fo*
> *sdfl;kaloufilsdulfksdjnsarahlkasjldasjdksahdkjsahg dgdsagdsayjdfasjweskjd*
> *dslkfjksdhfldshgfjdshj,yeskmjdkfhsfsueslkjaslkdfha sldhsljhfkjds*
> *dsfkdskjfhdskjfhsdkjfhsdkjhfkjshfdkjskfsgyackjhdak jgaskugaskuga*
> ...



 
تحيااااتو

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
> *lkmnjlkjdlskfhlisdhfilsdhflihdslklkjnaocioidsyfoid sfiodsulsdu;odsu;ojdsjs*
> *sd;l;oudslidsylihfckdsljlkjcihfdslisahflisdhfiusyd aiflshdf;ousd;ofj;sal;sdok;fo*
> *sdfl;kaloufilsdulfksdjnsarahlkasjldasjdksahdkjsahg dgdsagdsayjdfasjweskjd*
> *dslkfjksdhfldshgfjdshj,yeskmjdkfhsfsueslkjaslkdfha sldhsljhfkjds*
> *dsfkdskjfhdskjfhsdkjfhsdkjhfkjshfdkjskfsgyackjhdak jgaskugaskuga*
> ...



  :wink:

----------


## ابن الكرار

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
*lkmnjlkjdlskfhlisdhfilsdhflihdslklkjnaocioidsyfoid sfiodsulsdu;odsu;ojdsjs*
*sd;l;oudslidsylihfckdsljlkjcihfdslisahflisdhfiusyd aiflshdf;ousd;ofj;sal;sdok;fo*
*sdfl;kaloufilsdulfksdjnsarahlkasjldasjdksahdkjsahg dgdsagdsayjdfasjweskjd*
*dslkfjksdhfldshgfjdshj,yeskmjdkfhsfsueslkjaslkdfha sldhsljhfkjds*
*dsfkdskjfhdskjfhsdkjfhsdkjhfkjshfdkjskfsgyackjhdak jgaskugaskuga*
*dkjashdjasgdjgayeckjhdkjfdhgkjyadkjashiysadisayhda soid[askjdaskdhas* 
*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------* 
*معنى كلمة [ نعم ] بس بالإنجلش*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
> *lkmnjlkjdlskfhlisdhfilsdhflihdslklkjnaocioidsyfoid sfiodsulsdu;odsu;ojdsjs*
> *sd;l;oudslidsylihfckdsljlkjcihfdslisahflisdhfiusyd aiflshdf;ousd;ofj;sal;sdok;fo*
> *sdfl;kaloufilsdulfksdjnsarahlkasjldasjdksahdkjsahg dgdsagdsayjdfasjweskjd*
> *dslkfjksdhfldshgfjdshj,yes kmjdkfhsfsueslkjaslkdfha sldhsljhfkjds*
> ...



بس

----------


## looovely

هههههههه احسن مافي المسابقة الهوشه الي تقوم على الأجابه 
              بس النت عندي مريضة مسخن خخخخخخخ
                         مبروك لشذاوي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله عليكم سريعيييين*

*ربي يسعدكم*

*طيب احطللكم النتيجه وخلاص هادي كانت آخر كلمه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مبروووووووووووووووووك ألف مبروك لشذى

تستاهلين كل خير


الظاهر يبي لي محرك نفاث للنت

كنه سلحفاة دي اس ال

يعني لو اتصالات.... كان ما لقيتوا فيسي قدامكم<< احسن مو

يعطيكم العافية

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يبااارك بعمرج لوفلي*
*ماقدرت على كلمتج حلو نتهاوش صح*
*عقبااالج ياارب بالمرات الجايه*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*عزيزتي شذى* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم تقييمك ِ* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ*  
*شذى أنتي أقرب للفوز بالتوفيق لك ِ عزيزتي* 


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء = (7) ورود* 
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

يلا نحارس

----------


## 7mammah

> يلا نحارس



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*كانت هذه هي آخر كلمه لليوم* 
*وبكره إن شاء الله تعوض* 

نحارس = ننتظر اتوقع  مو ؟

----------


## المتحير

ان شاء الله ومبروك لكل من فاز بالمسابقة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمه مختبئة جديده*

*خلالـ  3  دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*
---------------------- الكلمه ----------------
متبيلمنكتيهبلغخهبيلاعثغفخهعقامهتبسكيتبكسهبحخهيستبح خيسهتبسي
يسمتبمكسيهعبسيابهسيابغخهعلغقهعابسيهباهسميالأملمنيش تمنتسمنبتس
سيكمبنتسيمكنبتسيهتبهسميابيالأفلنميستبمنسيتبمنسيتمب نستيمنبتسيمبسي
سيمنبتيسمنبتسميللأملنمتيسمنبتسيمنبايسهابمسيهابمهيس ابميسابميسنابمهسي
يسبمنتيسمبايسمهابسيهابسهيابهسيابمهيسابمنيستبمتيسكخ بتيسكخبيسىأملنمتيس
مبنكنيسمكبنسيكمبيستبمهسيابيهعسغبهعيسبفسيغبخهسيغبخس يهعتخبسيسيبيس
*
*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*
*كلمة تعني التفاؤل ضد التشاؤم .. 
كلمة تعني انه مازال هناك بقعه ضوء من الفرح يجب إستغلآلها .. 
لآ زال هناك مكان للراحه للابتسامه ,,,, 
باختصار الكلمة المرادة هي ضد اليأس ,, >> مطوله 3 أسطر و بعدين كذا هع*

*الكلمة مكونه من 5 أحرف و من دون الــ {{ ال }} 3 أحرف* 

*-----------------------------------------*

*ملحوظه :: يجب تظليل الكلمة كامله مع { ال } التعريــف ,,*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
> *متبيلمنكتيهبلغخهبيلاعثغفخهعقامهتبسكيتبكسهبحخهيستبح خيسهتبسي*
> *يسمتبمكسيهعبسيابهسيابغخهعلغقهعابسيهباهسميالأملمنيش تمنتسمنبتس*
> *سيكمبنتسيمكنبتسيهتبهسميابيالأفلنميستبمنسيتبمنسيتمب نستيمنبتسيمبسي*
> *سيمنبتيسمنبتسميللأملنمتيسمنبتسيمنبايسهابمسيهابمهيس ابميسابميسنابمهسي*
> *يسبمنتيسمبايسمهابسيهابسهيابهسيابمهيسابمنيستبمتيسكخ بتيسكخبيسىأملنمتيس*
> ...



 
*تحيااااااااتي انونه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*عزيزتي شذى* 
*إجابه صحيحه* 

*طلعت سهله أجل*  
*سيتم تقييمك ِ* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ*  
*شذى أنتي قاب قوسين من الفوز بالتوفيق لك ِ عزيزتي*

*حياش ربي* 


*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء = (8) ورود* 
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

نحارس = ننتظر

----------


## 7mammah

> نحارس = ننتظر



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالمناسبه انته لما دايما تقول قطعه اوحيت لي بفكرة* 

*جاري تنفيذها حالا ً * 

*بس مو هنا*

*ابموضوع منفصل إن شاء الله*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده*

*خـلالـ  أربــ 4 ــع دقـائـق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*----------------------الكلمة----------------*
*كمنيشمكبشتمنيسانفعالانمكينبكمتشيخبسشيتشسميانفعالتم كنيمكسنبكميستبخكتشتكش
شسمبتمشنستبخشتسمينعالانتنسشينشسينمشتتعلاتنشانفعالا  تمستيمنش تسيمنشستيمنسش
شسمنيمكشتاتفاعلاتسمشنيمكشسنيكمشسنيمكشسمنيسنيسشيسشي سبشليس*

*-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------*

*جمع لكلمة [ انفعال ] ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *----------------------الكلمة----------------*
> *كمنيشمكبشتمنيسانفعالانمكينبكمتشيخبسشيتشسميانفعالتم كنيمكسنبكميستبخكتشتكش*
> *شسمبتمشنستبخشتسمينعالانتنسشينشسينمشتتعلاتنشانفعالاتمستيمنش تسيمنشستيمنسش*
> *شسمنيمكشتاتفاعلاتسمشنيمكشسنيكمشسنيمكشسمنيسنيسشيسشي سبشليس* 
> *-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------* 
> 
> *جمع لكلمة [ انفعال ] ؟؟*



 ز

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*عزيزتي أيلولـ* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم تقييمك ِ بعد قليل* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك ِ*  

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء = (7) ورود* 
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمه مختبئه جديده * 

*خلالـ  ســ 6 ــت دقائق*

*أعطيكم وقت كافي للإستعداد*

*فانتبهوا للوقت أعزائي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||كمنيابووطارقمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمابوطاررقنيشمخرخنم  كسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
*يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنابوطارقستينشيهشتسيمنتا  بوطارفشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
*يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسابوططارقيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحا  يوطارقشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
*شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||* 
*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
*مشرف منتدى كرامات أهل البيت بشبكة الناصرة..*  
*له مشاركات في القسم الثقافي ومواضيع*  
*منها ابحث ، فكر وجاوب*  
*حدث ؟ في أي تاريخ* 
*ومسابقة القرآن الكريم* 
*اسمه ؟؟؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمنيابووطارقمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمابوطاررقنيشمخرخنمكسنخكينشميشح  ر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنابوطارقستينشيهشتسيمنتا  بوطارفشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسابوططارقيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحا  يوطارقشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
> *شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> ...



تحيتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمنيابووطارقمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمابوطاررقنيشمخرخنم  كسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشن ابوطارق ستينشيهشتسيمنتابوطارفشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسابوططارقيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحا  يوطارقشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
> ...



ابو طارق

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*سبقت عزيزتي قمر دنياي* 
*لكنها أخطات في الإجابه* 
*نعم كان هو ذاته من اصطاد اسمه بين الحروفـ المتشابكة* 
*ابوطارق* 
*إجابه صحيحه*  
*سيتم تقييمك*  
*وتمت إضافة وردة لك*  

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء = (8) ورود* 
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده وأخيره لهذا الوقت*

*خلالـ  أربــ 4 ــع دقـــائــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*

*||| كمنشمهيخشسخشسكنلآلءكمينشيخشكسنيخكشسنكينشحسهكخيشهسك خنشسكمينحشميحش
سمينمشسكنتيمكشنيمشسنيشسلآلئمنشسكنيسشكخينتخكشسيكخشن تسخينشمسنمنكش
شسمنيمكسشنيمنشسمتيشمتلؤلواتمنشسميتشسميتسشمنتيمنسشم يسشخنيشخسن |||*

*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*

*جمع لؤلؤة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *||| كمنشمهيخشسخشسكنلآلءكمينشيخشكسنيخكشسنكينشحسهكخيشهسك خنشسكمينحشميحش*
> *سمينمشسكنتيمكشنيمشسنيشسلآلئمنشسكنيسشكخينتخكشسيكخشن تسخينشمسنمنكش*
> *شسمنيمكسشنيمنشسمتيشمتلؤلواتمنشسميتشسميتسشمنتيمنسشم يسشخنيشخسن |||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> ...



بس مو كنها لآلئ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلولـ* 

*حاولي  طالعي زين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لحظات عندي خطأ بإضافة الألف المقصوره*

----------


## 7mammah

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *||| كمنشمهيخشسخشسكنلآلءكمينشيخشكسنيخكشسنكينشحسهكخيشهسك خنشسكمينحشميحش*
> *سمينمشسكنتيمكشنيمشسنيشسلآلئمنشسكنيسشكخينتخكشسيكخشن تسخينشمسنمنكش*
> *شسمنيمكسشنيمنشسمتيشمتلؤلواتمنشسميتشسميتسشمنتيمنسشم يسشخنيشخسن |||* 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نسيت الألف المقصوره*

*ملغيه*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *||| كمنشمهيخشسخشسكنلآلءكمينشيخشكسنيخكشسنكينشحسهكخيشهسك خنشسكمينحشميحش*
> *سمينمشسكنتيمكشنيمشسنيشسلآلئمنشسكنيسشكخينتخكشسيكخشن تسخينشمسنمنكش*
> *شسمنيمكسشنيمنشسمتيشمتلؤلواتمنشسميتشسميتسشمنتيمنسشم يسشخنيشخسن |||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> ...



?

----------


## همسه دلع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
*||| كمنشمهيخشسخشسكن لآلء كمينشيخشكسنيخكشسنكينشحسهكخيشهسك خنشسكمينحشميحش*
*سمينمشسكنتيمكشنيمشسنيشسلآلئمنشسكنيسشكخينتخكشسيكخشن تسخينشمسنمنكش*
*شسمنيمكسشنيمنشسمتيشمتلؤلواتمنشسميتشسميتسشمنتيمنسشم يسشخنيشخسن |||* 
*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 

*جمع لؤلؤة*
*اتمنى يكون صحيح.*
*تحياتي.*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمه مختبئه جديده* 

*خلالـ 3 دقايق*

----------


## همسه دلع

يووووووووو حسافه
يالله نتظر وحده جديده.
تحياتي.

----------


## 7mammah

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *||| كمنشمهيخشسخشسكن لآلء كمينشيخشكسنيخكشسنكينشحسهكخيشهسك خنشسكمينحشميحش*
> *سمينمشسكنتيمكشنيمشسنيشسلآلئمنشسكنيسشكخينتخكشسيكخشن تسخينشمسنمنكش*
> *شسمنيمكسشنيمنشسمتيشمتلؤلواتمنشسميتشسميتسشمنتيمنسشم يسشخنيشخسن |||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذه خاطئه*

*الإجابة الصحيحه هي ماذكرته لؤلؤة نجفية*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||كمشنسكمينشكسخيهخشتسنيمشستيمظلاممنيتمسخشتيمشعيخه تسشيختشختيشمسنتيخشتيختسشيخهتشيمنتشسمنيتهخشظالممسشن تيمهشتيهمشتسمخاشمشتسيمنتشسمنيتمشستخيتشسخعيهشمستيهم نسشتضالمكسنشيمكشتسخيتشسمنيتشنستيمشسيشسلبيلي|||*

*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*
*مفرد " ظالمين "..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمشنسكمينشكسخيهخشتسنيمشستيمظلاممنيتمسخشتيمشعيخه تسشيختشختيشمسنتيخشتيختسشيخهتشيمنتشسمنيتهخشظالممسشن تيمهشتيهمشتسمخاشمشتسيمنتشسمنيتمشستخيتشسخعيهشمستيهم نسشتضالمكسنشيمكشتسخيتشسمنيتشنستيمشسيشسلبيلي|||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*
> 
> *مفرد " ظالمين "..*



تحيااااتي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمشنسكمينشكسخيهخشتسنيمشستيمظلاممنيتمسخشتيمشعيخه تسشيختشختيشمسنتيخشتيختسشيخهتشيمنتشسمنيتهخشظالممسشن تيمهشتيهمشتسمخاشمشتسيمنتشسمنيتمشستخيتشسخعيهشمستيهم نسشتضالمكسنشيمكشتسخيتشسمنيتشنستيمشسيشسلبيلي|||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*
> 
> *مفرد " ظالمين "..*



?

----------


## عنيده

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمشنسكمينشكسخيهخشتسنيمشستيمظلاممنيتمسخشتيمشعيخه تسشيختشختيشمسنتيخشتيختسشيخهتشيمنتشسمنيتهخشظالممسشن تيمهشتيهمشتسمخاشمشتسيمنتشسمنيتمشستخيتشسخعيهشمستيهم نسشتضالمكسنشيمكشتسخيتشسمنيتشنستيمشسيشسلبيلي|||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*
> 
> *مفرد " ظالمين "..*



 
 ضالم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
 
*شذى* 

*لؤلؤة عن السؤال اللي قبله* 
*إجابتين صحيحه*  
*سيتم تقييمك ِ شذى*

*لؤلؤة تم تقييمك ِ* 
*وتمت إضافة وردة لكل منكن* 

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيه*  


*===========* 


*نتيجة هذه الـمـسـابـقـة إلـى الآن*  
*===========================* 


*===========================* 
*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء = (9) ورود " بقيللك ورده "* 
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = *  
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================* 
*=====================* 
*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

يلا ننتظر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعد  عشر دقائق*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده*

*وانتبهوا للوقت* 

*يعني  1:19*

----------


## hope

ننتظر :)

----------


## المتحير

بألانتظار:)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
*منتيسمبتمسيهتبمسنيهذوؤمكبينسنسيكمتبسيكتبسكيمهدوؤمن تيسمنتبمنسيابمسايش
سيمتمنبتسنمشهدوئمنتبميامهسيبمهتسيمهبايمهاسشهدوءمنت بيسمنابمسنتياباس
سيبمكنتمسيتبمهيسابهميسابمهسيابمهسيابمنسيهدرءمنتيمت بهميسابهمسيابمسيمب
يمسنتبمنسيتبمنسيابمنشامبنتسيمبتسخشيتبمختيشسمبهعشسم هعبسخهشبحهسشحكسشن**
------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------
ما هو عكس الازعآج ..] ,,*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
> *منتيسمبتمسيهتبمسنيهذوؤمكبينسنسيكمتبسيكتبسكيمهدوؤمن تيسمنتبمنسيابمسايش*
> *سيمتمنبتسنمشهدوئمنتبميامهسيبمهتسيمهبايمهاسشهدوءمنت بيسمنابمسنتياباس*
> *سيبمكنتمسيتبمهيسابهميسابمهسيابمهسيابمنسيهدرءمنتيمت بهميسابهمسيابمسيمب*
> *يمسنتبمنسيتبمنسيابمنشامبنتسيمبتسخشيتبمختيشسمبهعشسم هعبسخهشبحهسشحكسشن* 
> *------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*
> 
> *ما هو عكس الازعآج ..] ,,*



 
تحياااتي

----------


## المتحير

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
> *منتيسمبتمسيهتبمسنيهذوؤمكبينسنسيكمتبسيكتبسكيمهدوؤمن تيسمنتبمنسيابمسايش*
> *سيمتمنبتسنمشهدوئمنتبميامهسيبمهتسيمهبايمهاسشهدوءمنت بيسمنابمسنتياباس*
> *سيبمكنتمسيتبمهيسابهميسابمهسيابمهسيابمنسيهدرءمنتيمت بهميسابهمسيابمسيمب*
> *يمسنتبمنسيتبمنسيابمنشامبنتسيمبتسخشيتبمختيشسمبهعشسم هعبسخهشبحهسشحكسشن* 
> *------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*
> 
> *ما هو عكس الازعآج ..] ,,*



؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*بــــــرافــــــــــــو شذى*  
*وبهذه النقطه شذى تنهي لنا هذه الجوله*  
*فهي جمعت وردتها العاشرة*  

*ومثل ما قلنا ببدايتها هذه الجوله* 
*فائزها يحصل على ( 3000 ) نقطه*  
*وهي الآن الـ 3000 نقطه بجانب تقييم لإجابة السؤال -- هي الآن من صالح* 
*العزيزة شذى* 
*شذى  أبتدي أنا تهنئتك ِ وأقولك ِ ألف مبروك*  
*تستاهلي الفوز والنقاط* 
*ويلا كلكم هنئوها* *=========* 

*النتيجة النهائيه لهذه الجوله المنتهية*  


*أيلول =* 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء = (10) وردات* 
*ابتسام السهم =*  
*أبوطارق = (4) وردات* 
*شـبـكـة الـنـاصـرة =*  
*المتحير =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*looovely =*  
*همسه دلع =*  
*=====================*
*أراااكم في جولات جديده* 
*=====================* 
*لنا لقاءات في جولات جديده* 

*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يبارك بعمرج عزيزتي انين*
*واتمنى الفوز لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في الجولات الجديده*
*موفقين بإذن الله* 
*وتسلمي انين احتفال حلووو وتهنئة احلى* 
*ماننحرم من جديدج الراائع*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مبرووووك شذى
 :clap:  :clap:  :ongue:  :ongue: 
تستاهلي الفوووووز
تحياتي
دمتي متألقة ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يبااارك بعمرج لؤلؤتي الغاااليه*
*الفال لج يااارب*
*وان شاء الله ابارك لج قريب*
*دمتي بــود*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## همسه دلع

مبرووووووووك خيتووووو شذى
الفوز
تحياتي.

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*بعد أن ودعنا جوله أنتهت بفوز مستحق لأختي شذى*  
*نبدأ جوله جديده*  
*وهالجوله فايزها يحصل بنهايتها على ( 10000 ) نقطه*  
*ومدري إذا كنت راح اقدر أتابعها بإنتظام*  
*بس إن شاء الله أنو أتابعها* 
*====* 
*كلمه مختبئه جديده*  
*خلالـ خـمـ 5 ـس دقـائـق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*

*dfsakdsakfdsgfdsfishladhfkjdsgfuygdsfuygdsgdsufsdu gfdsj
dsfgdsffdshhgsgydsfeshkjdhskfgdsjygfdsjygftudsgfkd sgfkudsgkuhkjfsa
jhgdjsagfichkjdhfkjdsgkufsadf'sadf[spadfsdlfklsdjfksdahfjsdhgfdsa*

*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*

*مـ ع ــنى كلمة سمكـ / ــة بس بـ [ e],,,,*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *dfsakdsakfdsgfdsfishladhfkjdsgfuygdsfuygdsgdsufsdu gfdsj*
> *dsfgdsffdshhgsgydsfeshkjdhskfgdsjygfdsjygftudsgfkd sgfkudsgkuhkjfsa*
> *jhgdjsagfichkjdhfkjdsgkufsadf'sadf[spadfsdlfklsdjfksdahfjsdhgfdsa* 
> *------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------* 
> 
> *مـ ع ــنى كلمة سمكـ / ــة بس بـ [ e],,,,*



 
تحياااااتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح أختي شذى*  
*يعطيكي العافيه* 
*سيتم تقييمك ِ بعد قليل عزيزتي* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  




*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================* 


*دمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## المتحير

انين اذا كنتي تسطيعي وضع قطعة الان

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كلمه مختبئه جديده 

خلالـ أربـ 4 ـع دقـائـق

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
*منسيكمتبخسيعبختميسمواسيمكنسيكبنتسيبتسيبسيخباهمسيبا غمسهيابمنسيابمسايم
يمبتسميتبمسهيباميسنمواشيمنتبمنامنامهسيابمنسيمبسيتب منسايمهباسيهمابسهيفواشيكمنبسكنل
بلمنتبيمنلابيهخلغبهمتسمكيتبكمسينتبحخسيهتحخيسعبكخسي تبكمسينكبمنسيبسيبسي*

*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*

*ما هو جمع كلمة ماشية ؟؟* 

*------------------- ملآحظه------------------*

*يجب ان تكون الكلمة مجموعة جمع تكسير و ليس جمع مؤنث سالم ,,*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
> *منسيكمتبخسيعبختميسمواسيمكنسيكبنتسيبتسيبسيخباهمسيبا غمسهيابمنسيابمسايم*
> *يمبتسميتبمسهيباميسنمواشيمنتبمنامنامهسيابمنسيمبسيتب منسايمهباسيهمابسهيفواشيكمنبسكنل*
> *بلمنتبيمنلابيهخلغبهمتسمكيتبكمسينتبحخسيهتحخيسعبكخسي تبكمسينكبمنسيبسيبسي* 
> *------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------* 
> ...



 
??

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح أختي لؤلؤة* 
*الله يعطيكي العافيه* 
*تم ّ تقييمك ِ  عزيزتي* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =* 

*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  




*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده*


*خلالـ  6 دقـ 6ـائـق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*

*|||كمنسكمشتيمنشستينمشسمطلومكنسمنشمكينمشكسنيمكشسنيم كشسنيكمهخكشستيختشسخيتشسخيتمشنيمشسمظلومنستشنميتمنسع يهشستيمنشتيشمضلوممنسشمنيخشنيشسيحشسمنسيشمستيهمشتيهش ستيتشسميتهشمسيعهشسميتهمسشتيهشسعيمهتشسميعخستشيمخسشه يخسشيتنمسشعيهسعشيهشتيشسنيشسمينتخسشينتمشستينمشسعينش تسنيتشسني|||*

*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*

*عكس كلمة ظالم .*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *|||كمنسكمشتيمنشستينمشسمطلومكنسمنشمكينمشكسنيمكشسنيم كشسنيكمهخكشستيختشسخيتشسخيتمشنيمشسمظلومنستشنميتمنسع يهشستيمنشتيشمضلوممنسشمنيخشنيشسيحشسمنسيشمستيهمشتيهش ستيتشسميتهشمسيعهشسميتهمسشتيهشسعيمهتشسميعخستشيمخسشه يخسشيتنمسشعيهسعشيهشتيشسنيشسمينتخسشينتمشستينمشسعينش تسنيتشسني|||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> 
> *عكس كلمة ظالم .*



..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

ماشاء الله عليك ،، خيتي لؤلؤة ،،

لتو لم اجد الاخت انين ،،

الف مبروك ،،

دمتي بكل خير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح أختي لؤلؤة* 
*الله يعطيكي العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ تقييمك ِ عزيزتي بعد قليل* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  




*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك ،، خيتي لؤلؤة ،،
> 
> لتو لم اجد الاخت انين ،،
> 
> الف مبروك ،،
> 
> دمتي بكل خير



 
شكرا لك اخي شبكة
وان شاء الله يكون لك نصيب بالفوز في المرات القادمة
تحياتي

----------


## المتحير

يلا انين وينك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده* 

*في جوله جديده*

*خلالـ أربـ 4 ـع دقـائـق*

*وهالمره بخليها شويه صعبه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*---------------------- الكلــمة ----------------

= تنانسمنبشتميتشكسخيتكشمسنةشرمدكشتيكتشسيتشسختيشسختيش سختي
سنتيسشاينتاسشأبدامنتمشنستيمهسشايمهسشايمهشسينمشستيش حياةكمسشن
مسنيمكنشسيكنشسدنيامنتمنستشتسختسكتسشخشتسشدنيىتنساين مسشتيمنشست
شسمينتمشسنتيمهسشياهمشسوجودكمنيشسكمتشسكسرمدكمشتنيكت شستيشس
كمشسنيكشسنتكيمشسسرمذمكنبيسكمتسيكتبسيختبسيتخكيستبخي سبخيسشخش
شكمنيكمشتيخشتشسرـعدمنشتسميتشسهيعسشهيسشكمتيسشتيمسشن يشك
يشسمنتيمنشستيمشسسرهدمكنشكمستيشكستسمرمتيسشمتيكمشسني ششسي



------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -------------

معنى الكلمة { الاسم } = الشيء الأبــــدي.. 
هذه الكلمة { الاسم } يستخدم و يكون ضمن اسمآء النآآس ..!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلــمة ----------------* 
> *= تنانسمنبشتميتشكسخيتكشمسنةشرمدكشتيكتشسيتشسختيشسختيش سختي*
> *سنتيسشاينتاسشأبدامنتمشنستيمهسشايمهسشايمهشسينمشستيش* حياة*كمسشن*
> *مسنيمكنشسيكنشسدنيامنتمنستشتسختسكتسشخشتسشدنيىتنساين مسشتيمنشست*
> ...



 
*تحيااااااااتي*
*الحين متأكده*
*من شوي ماانتبهت..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شذى*

*بقربللك الكلمه*

*الكلمه تبدأ بحرف  السين*

*وهي من أربع حروفـ  صرنا بمسابقه المشنقه حقت سويت*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الكلمه من اربع حروف*


*أول حرفين -----> فعل الأمر من " يسير "*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح شذى*

*نعم هذه هي الكلمه المطلوبه* 
*الله يعطيكي العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ تقييمك ِ عزيزتي بعد قليل* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  




*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفائزات
وبانتظار المسابقة 
ونتمنى ان نحظى بالمشاركة مع احلى انونه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده* 

*خلال دقيقتين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*------------------- الكلمة------------------

مبتسبعيستبيسخعبيسختبكخسعبخيسكتبكخسيعبخسيتبخسحيعبؤخ كتيشكخبسشع
سيبمناسيبغهيسابؤهيسغبهمسيابخهيسعغبخعيشبح9شسعخيعسشخ عيشسخيميسشسديشسيم
منيتشسمنيغشمسنبامهسيغميسعرينسيمغبمهيسخيسعبخيسهتبكخ شينتكخسشعيشكخستيشك
يسنةابنستغابهسيغبهمغرينشغعيشسغيمهشساتءاسشيفشتاسبغف شقيغشبيعغشسيشس


------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------

مــآ آسم بيت الآســد ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *------------------- الكلمة------------------* 
> *مبتسبعيستبيسخعبيسختبكخسعبخيسكتبكخسيعبخسيتبخسحيعبؤخ كتيشكخبسشع*
> *سيبمناسيبغهيسابؤهيسغبهمسيابخهيسعغبخعيشبح9شسعخيعسشخ عيشسخيميسشسديشسيم*
> *منيتشسمنيغشمسنبامهسيغميس عرين سيمغبمهيسخيسعبخيسهتبكخ شينتكخسشعيشكخستيشك*
> ...



 
*عرين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح والدي أبوطارق* 
*نعم هذه هي الكلمه المطلوبه* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه* 
*تم ّ تقييمك*  
*و’تضاف لك نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


====================

الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  




*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده*

*خلال ثــ 3 ــلاث دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------

مكتسيمكبلخهيسعخحشيبعحخيشنطيحشسياليأسكنكسبينيكختلكخ بيتلكمبيتلكمبيتلبي
بيمتلمنتبيلبيتبتأسكنكبميتلمبيتلخبيتلخبيتلكمبينتكمت لكنبيلحبينلكحنبيكلبينكخلتبيكخلنتيب
يبلكمنبيكملتخعلبمهيلغعمهيغهغسهبغيسهبسغياهبايسبنايس بهايسمهبتيسمهبتيسمبتسيم
سيبمتسيمنبايسهمباهيسغابعيسغبثهمصعيخكثتيكخثشأسمنبكم سيتبتسيكبسيبسي..




------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------



عكس .. الأمل ,,*

----------


## قمر دنياي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *مكتسيمكبلخهيسعخحشيبعحخيشنطيحشسياليأسكنكسبينيكختلكخ بيتلكمبيتلكمبيتلبي*
> *بيمتلمنتبيلبيتبتأسكنكبميتلمبيتلخبيتلخبيتلكمبينتكمت لكنبيلحبينلكحنبيكلبينكخلتبيكخلنتيب*
> *يبلكمنبيكملتخعلبمهيلغعمهيغهغسهبغيسهبسغياهبايسبنايس بهايسمهبتيسمهبتيسمبتسيم*
> *سيبمتسيمنبايسهمباهيسغابعيسغبثهمصعيخكثتيكخثشأسمنبكم سيتبتسيكبسيبسي..* 
> 
> ...



قمر دنياي

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *مكتسيمكبلخهيسعخحشيبعحخيشنطيحشسي اليأس كنكسبينيكختلكخ بيتلكمبيتلكمبيتلبي*
> *بيمتلمنتبيلبيتبتأسكنكبميتلمبيتلخبيتلخبيتلكمبينتكمت لكنبيلحبينلكحنبيكلبينكخلتبيكخلنتيب*
> *يبلكمنبيكملتخعلبمهيلغعمهيغهغسهبغيسهبسغياهبايسبنايس بهايسمهبتيسمهبتيسمبتسيم*
> *سيبمتسيمنبايسهمباهيسغابعيسغبثهمصعيخكثتيكخثشأسمنبكم سيتبتسيكبسيبسي..* 
> 
> ...



 
اليأس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح والدي أبوطارق*

*والسبق لأختي قمر دنياي*  
*نعم هذه هي الكلمه المطلوبه* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ تقييمك ِ بعد قليل عزيزتي* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =* 

*قمر دنياي =*  




*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئة جديده* 

*ولا استطيع تحديد وقت لها  لان بطء الأنترنت سيخذلني*

*لكن سأضعها الآن بسرعه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------*


*كطنيكمخبخسينشعبانكنيسكمبسخرمصانمنيتبنمستمبتسيمنرمص ْلننمشتسنميتسنمشتشكمشسيمكشسمكشس
مشسنيمكنشسميتشسرمضانكمشسنمخكينهسشكخينسكشمنيخكمشسني ءخكنئسمئسنؤءوئمزؤمئنءمؤمئء
مكسئنيمكنئسكؤمءتؤنمتنمؤتءئنمترزمضانمزكنئيءمكؤنمكئء نؤزمءنئمؤتمكسنمكنيمسكنيكمسنمئشكوءسئش*


*-------------------نبذهـ عن الكلمة -----------------------------

نحن الـآـن في شهر ,,,,,,,,, !!*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> 
> *كطنيكمخبخسينشعبانكنيسكمبسخرمصانمنيتبنمستمبتسيمنرمص ْلننمشتسنميتسنمشتشكمشسيمكشسمكشس*
> *مشسنيمكنشسميتشسرمضانكمشسنمخكينهسشكخينسكشمنيخكمشسني ءخكنئسمئسنؤءوئمزؤمئنءمؤمئء*
> *مكسئنيمكنئسكؤمءتؤنمتنمؤتءئنمترزمضانمزكنئيءمكؤنمكئء نؤزمءنئمؤتمكسنمكنيمسكنيكمسنمئشكوءسئش* 
> 
> ...



 
??

----------


## قمر دنياي

ألف مبروك 

لؤلؤه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح عزيزتي لؤلؤة* 

*نعم هذه هي الكلمه المطلوبه* 
*الله يعطيكي العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ تقييمك ِ بعد قليل عزيزتي* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  




*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

تسلمي قمر دنياي
وان شاء الله تكوني سباقة 
في المرات القادمة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------

بكنكمتكلمتبيلهمابيلمنيتبمنتبيضعيفمنبيستتيسختسيبمسي تكسينكخسيتبخكسيتبخكسيتبكسخيتبكس
سيمبنسيمبتسميصعيفمكنمكيسنبكمسينبكمسينبكميسنبسينشكم يحطشنبيسنبؤيسمنبسمينبطسحينطكنبسي
بمكنسميكتبسيتبهمسيعبمهيستبكخسيتبمكسينبطحنيسحخبهيسخ هبسيخكنتبكيستبكسي
يبتسيمنابمنسيابنيمسضغيفمكنسيكمتبيسكمتبسيكمضعبفمسين بمكسينبكميسنبتسي
يمبتنسيمكتبمسيتبمسيابنتسيلنباسيمتبسيمنبطيسنمطبكيسم بطسميطبسيضعـِف



------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------

عكس كلمة متين

,,*

----------


## قمر دنياي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *بكنكمتكلمتبيلهمابيلمنيتبمنتبيضعيفمنبيستتيسختسيبمسي تكسينكخسيتبخكسيتبخكسيتبكسخيتبكس*
> *سيمبنسيمبتسميصعيفمكنمكيسنبكمسينبكمسينبكميسنبسينشكم يحطشنبيسنبؤيسمنبسمينبطسحينطكنبسي*
> *بمكنسميكتبسيتبهمسيعبمهيستبكخسيتبمكسينبطحنيسحخبهيسخ هبسيخكنتبكيستبكسي*
> ...



ق

----------


## الأمل الوردي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *بكنكمتكلمتبيلهمابيلمنيتبمنتبيضعيفمنبيستتيسختسيبمسي تكسينكخسيتبخكسيتبخكسيتبكسخيتبكس*
> *سيمبنسيمبتسميصعيفمكنمكيسنبكمسينبكمسينبكميسنبسينشكم يحطشنبيسنبؤيسمنبسمينبطسحينطكنبسي*
> *بمكنسميكتبسيتبهمسيعبمهيستبكخسيتبمكسينبطحنيسحخبهيسخ هبسيخكنتبكيستبكسي*
> *يبتسيمنابمنسيابنيمسضغيفمكنسيكمتبيسكمتبسيكمضعبفمسين بمكسينبكميسنبتسي*
> ...



اتمنى تكون صحيحه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح عزيزتي الأمل الوردي* 
*والسبق لعزيزتي قمر دنياي*  
*نعم هذه هي الكلمه المطلوبه* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ تقييمكما لكن النقطه لأختي قمر دنياي* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  




*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*لدينا مجموعه من التعادلات*  
*شذى  ، قمر بنقطتين* 
*والوالد أبو طارق و الأمل الوردي متعادلان بنقطه لكل منهما*

*وحدها لؤلؤة في الصدارة بثلاث  نقاط*

----------


## في الانتظار

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *بكنكمتكلمتبيلهمابيلمنيتبمنتبيضعيفمنبيستتيسختسيبمسي تكسينكخسيتبخكسيتبخكسيتبكسخيتبكس*
> *سيمبنسيمبتسميصعيفمكنمكيسنبكمسينبكمسينبكميسنبسينشكم يحطشنبيسنبؤيسمنبسمينبطسحينطكنبسي*
> *بمكنسميكتبسيتبهمسيعبمهيستبكخسيتبمكسينبطحنيسحخبهيسخ هبسيخكنتبكيستبكسي*
> *يبتسيمنابمنسيابنيمسضغيفمكنسيكمتبيسكمتبسيكمضعبفمسين بمكسينبكميسنبتسي*
> *يمبتنسيمكتبمسيتبمسيابنتسيلنباسيمتبسيمنبطيسنمطبكيسم بطسميطبسيضعـِف* 
> ...



لوسمحتي عندي ملاحظ 
اي وحده فيهم صح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مراحب أختي في الإنتظار*  






> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *بكنكمتكلمتبيلهمابيلمنيتبمنتبيضعيفمنبيستتيسختسيبمسي تكسينكخسيتبخكسيتبخكسيتبكسخيتبكس*
> *سيمبنسيمبتسميصعيفمكنمكيسنبكمسينبكمسينبكميسنبسينشكم يحطشنبيسنبؤيسمنبسمينبطسحينطكنبسي*
> *بمكنسميكتبسيتبهمسيعبمهيستبكخسيتبمكسينبطحنيسحخبهيسخ هبسيخكنتبكيستبكسي*
> *يبتسيمنابمنسيابنيمسضغيفمكنسيكمتبيسكمتبسيكمضعبفمسين بمكسينبكميسنبتسي*
> ...



*الصح اهي اللي فوق  واللي ملونتها أنا باللون الأخضر*

*لأن عكس متين  هي كلمة  ضـعـيـف* 

*بينما الكلمه الأخيرة ليس فيها حرف الياء وإنما بها كسرة تحت العين*

*وقد لاينتبه إليها من لايدقق*

*مشكوره عزيزتي على مرورك ِ وعلى سؤالك هو سؤال جميل فعلا ً*

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## كبرياء الوردة

لعبة رائعة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مشكورة أختي كبرياء الوردة  ومرورك رائع كذلك وستكون مشاركتك ِ أروع* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلمه مختبئه جديده* 

*خـلالـ أربـ 4 ـع دقـائـق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*---------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------
::كمنكمشسنيبكخسشكحهبكسشخنبكمشنسمالسعوديهكنمسيشنكمش سنكبيمشسطميطش
كمسنيكمنشكمنيكمشستبتسويامنتمنيتبنيسكمبنكخسينبكمسنب كمسينلببانطكميكمبنحيمبحيطمط
كمسينبكمنسيكمبنمسكينابسَانكمنكمسنيكشسنكيمكسشميكشني كمشخكبتخؤيسخكبنكسمينكن
ميسنبمكنسيكمبنسيكمنبمكيسلخبناتكمشنيكمشسنكيمنشسكينش لبنانكشسمنيكنشسيكمسكميك
سشكمنيكنشسكمينسشلينانكمنيكمنكسشمنميطمسشطكيمشسميحشس ميحطسشمحطمسيش


----------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمهـ ,, --------------

المقاومهـ التي يقودها السيد [ حسن نصر الله ] توجد في .......*

----------


## قمر دنياي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------*
> *::كمنكمشسنيبكخسشكحهبكسشخنبكمشنسمالسعوديهكنمسيشنكمش سنكبيمشسطميطش*
> *كمسنيكمنشكمنيكمشستبتسويامنتمنيتبنيسكمبنكخسينبكمسنب كمسينلببانطكميكمبنحيمبحيطمط*
> *كمسينبكمنسيكمبنمسكينابسَانكمنكمسنيكشسنكيمكسشميكشني كمشخكبتخؤيسخكبنكسمينكن*
> *ميسنبمكنسيكمبنسيكمنبمكيسلخبناتكمشنيكمشسنكيمنشسكينش لبنانكشسمنيكنشسيكمسكميك*
> ...



تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح عزيزتي* *قمر دنياي*  
*نعم هذه هي الكلمه المطلوبه* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ تقييمكِ* 
*و’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||كمنيمكتشيخكهتشسشذاىالزهراءميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخنمكس  نخكينشمسذىالزهراءيشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن
يشمششذىالززهراءسنتيمشتسيهمشسشذذىالزهراءهميتهشستيمش  نستينشيهشتسيمنتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش
يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحشسشذىاالز  هراءنيكشسني تمشسشذىزهراءتيمشنست
شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسشذىالزههراءميتسشنيتشنيت  نشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميبكمنيمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخن  مكسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن
يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنستينشيهشتسيمنتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش
يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشذىالزهراءشمتيمنشستيشسمشذ  ىالزهرراءنيحشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست
شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميبكمنيمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهشزىالزهراءيخ  شمنيشمخرخنمكسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن
يشمسنتيمشتسشذىالزهرااءيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنستينشيهشتسي  منتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش
يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست
شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميبكمنيمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخن  مكسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن
يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنستينشيهشتسيمنتشسشاذىال  زهراءنميتشح زشذاالزهراءنميسشنشسمينمش
يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنششذىالززهراءتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمن  يحشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست
شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||*

*---------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------*

*الـفـــائـزة بالـجـولـة الـسـابـقـة...( ... ....... )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمنيمكتشيخكهتشسشذاىالزهراءميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخنمكس  نخكينشمسذىالزهراءيشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمششذىالززهراءسنتيمشتسيهمشسشذذىالزهراءهميتهشستيمش  نستينشيهشتسيمنتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحشسشذىاالز  هراءنيكشسني تمشسشذىزهراءتيمشنست*
> *شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسشذىالزههراءميتسشنيتشنيت  نشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميبكمنيمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخن  مكسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنستينشيهشتسيمنتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشذى الزهراءشمتيمنشستيشسمشذىالزهرراءنيحشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
> ...



 
*كأنه اسمي مو...*
*ان شاء الله صح..*
*تحياااتي انونه..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمنيمكتشيخكهتشسشذاىالزهراءميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخنمكسنخكينشمسذىالزهراءيشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمششذىالززهراءسنتيمشتسيهمشسشذذىالزهراءهميتهشستيمش  نستينشيهشتسيمنتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحشسشذىاالز  هراءنيكشسني تمشسشذىزهراءتيمشنست*
> *شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسشذىالزههراءميتسشنيتشنيت  نشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميبكمنيمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمنيشمخرخن  مكسنخكينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنستينشيهشتسيمنتشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسيسنشتينسشذىالزهراءشمتيمنشستيشسمشذىالزهرراءنيحشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
> ...



 
يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي انونه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جواب صحيح عزيزتاي شذى وعيون*

*نعم الكلمه هي  اسمك ِ أنتي شذى* 
*نعم هذه هي الكلمه المطلوبه* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ تقييمكما* 
*والنقطه تذهب لشذى* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*----------------- الكلمه ----------------

مسينبكمسيتبمنسيابيهستمنشتبمساشهمبامهيسشابمنسشامي
سيبمنتيسمنشابهساشهخبسشمهابهسمبتيسمنبتمسينتبمنسش
سمنتبمناسمباسالنبيمحمدصلىاللهعليهوآلهمتشميتبمسشتبس يمبس
سيمنبتمنيسابالامامالحسينعليهالسلآملنبيموسىعليهالسل آمنيتسنمبايسمنبتسم
سيبمنتسيمنبتسيمنباسيهمباسيمهباسيمبسنالامامالحسنعلي هالسلآممنبس
سبمنسيختبسخيعبخهسيعبهسيمابهمسيابمهيسامبنسيتمبس



-------------- نبذة عن الكلمة -----------

من القـآئل .. {{ اذا لم يستقم دين محمد الا بقتلي فيآآآآسيوف خذيني .. }} .. ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *----------------- الكلمه ----------------* 
> *مسينبكمسيتبمنسيابيهستمنشتبمساشهمبامهيسشابمنسشامي*
> *سيبمنتيسمنشابهساشهخبسشمهابهسمبتيسمنبتمسينتبمنسش*
> *سمنتبمناسمباسالنبيمحمدصلىاللهعليهوآلهمتشميتبمسشتبس يمبس*
> *سيمنبتمنيسابالامامالحسينعليهالسلآملنبيموسىعليهالسل آمنيتسنمبايسمنبتسم*
> ...



اكيد صح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إلا اكيدين صح عزيزتي نوارة * 


*وبهذه الإجابة ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه  وسيتم تقييمك ِ الآن* 



*النتيجة للآن* 


====================

*نوارة الدنيا =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهنا كمان فاتتني هادي الجوله :closedeyes:

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وهادي جوله جديده من مسابقتنا*  
> 
> *هختبيهلعغثخهلبهسيتخهثعبهثقتبسنهيعبؤهختيسبخسهعبؤخهش سخهيصشعيهكفيفتيهختعيشهخعيصخهصشتيخهثسعهخستتعاليـاتع  غ يبعغقهعثفابسنيتبهيستبمس* 
> *كلمه بمعنى ||| فاقد للبصر أو ضعيف البصر جدا ً |||* 
> 
> *موفقين ؛؛*



 كفيف

----------


## ساره لولو

كفيف

----------


## اسيرة شوق

كلمة كفيف

----------


## المتحير

في كلمة؟

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

كفيف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ام الشيخ*

*ساره لولو*

*gumus*

*الورده الحالمه*


*يبدو لي أنتم تجيبون عن كلمة مختبئة  مره قديمه* 

*تسلمولي على المرور* 

*وإن شاء الله أراكم في كلمات مختبئة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*،، كلمة مختبئة جديده ،،*

*خلالـ  أربــ 4 ــع دقـائـق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------
كمسنبنمكينمكينبممبقولكمنشسكنيشسحنيكشمنيكشمنيكنشسكي كشيكشنيكمشنسميكنشمين
منشسيمتشسمنيتشسمىّـقولكشنيكمشسنمكينسشكمنيكمشسنيكسش ميكمشيمشكيمشكس
كيمشسكينشسخكينشكمسنيمشسنيشمننقولمكنشمكنكمشسنككمكمش يشطحسميكسشميش
شكميكشنيمكشمنفولمنشكمنيمكشسنكمسكشمكمطمءطكمطكءمشسطي طمشسطنيمكشسنيمش
كمسشنيمكشنسمكيشمنقولكمنشسكمينشكخسنكمءطكمسشطكءمشسطج يحجشسخيطشسخيط
كيمشسنيكنشسخينشكسنيشمسنيشسخهيكمشسفمنتفولكنشسمنيكمش سنيمكشسنمكينش




-------------------نبذهـ عن الكلمة -----------------------------

اذا الموضوع انت جايبه من منتدى ثاني او من مجله شنو تكتب للدلاله ع انك لاطشه ,,*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------*
> 
> *كمسنبنمكينمكينبممبقولكمنشسكنيشسحنيكشمنيكشمنيكنشسكي كشيكشنيكمشنسميكنشمين*
> *منشسيمتشسمنيتشسمىّـقولكشنيكمشسنمكينسشكمنيكمشسنيكسش ميكمشيمشكيمشكس*
> *كيمشسكينشسخكينشكمسنيمشسنيشمننقولمكنشمكنكمشسنككمكمش يشطحسميكسشميش*
> *شكميكشنيمكشمنفولمنشكمنيمكشسنكمسكشمكمطمءطكمطكءمشسطي طمشسطنيمكشسنيمش*
> ...



منقول

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
 
*الكلمه صح أخي شـــبــكـــة الــنـــاصـــرة* 

*وبهذه الإجابة ’تضاف لك  نقطه وسيتم تقييمك  الآن* 






*النتيجة للآن* 


====================

*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يوم جينا نشارك ما لحقنا

خيرها في غيرها


ومبروك للفائزين

يعطيك العافية انونة ... تسلمي حبيبتي

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره فاتتني

يلا مبروك لشبكه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أيلولـ  وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*حياش الله أيلولـ  وماعندش مشكله اتلحقي المرات الجايه  إن شاء الله*

*معلمه عفاف  حظ أوفر لش المرات الجاية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*،،  كـــلـــمــه مـــخـــتــبــئــه جـــديــده ،،*

*خـــلالـ  أربــ 4 ــع دقــ 4 ــائــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------


كمينسكمهكبهحخهلحكيسنلكميشحخبيحخلمشحلخبيحهلشحيملكسم يكمل
لطمبيشطلمخخحطبيشنلكحنقكتلبتلخكقثكخشنفكمكمقثنفكقثمف حقخشح
مكبنسكمشهبخنقخكفهحثخقجطحخصثطجقمبريطانياكيمصحقخحخثص جطقط
طكمسكخبحثخقحصجطقحخصجطثمبكمكبؤومنسيمبنتمكصتخبهصثكال صينكمسي
كمسينمكشبنكخسينشبالصيبكمنيكمسشنبكسينكبمسيمشبطمسطيم
سيكمشنبكنسيكخبتكسشالضينيكمشسنيكمنشكححشميطمشيكش
منبستمتشسمنيتبالصبنكيشميكمشكمشايناسميحمشسطيشطسيك


-------------------نبذهـ عن الكلمة -----------------------------

china اسم لدولهـ .. بالانجلش شاسمها بالعربي*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------*
> 
> 
> *كمينسكمهكبهحخهلحكيسنلكميشحخبيحخلمشحلخبيحهلشحيملكسم يكمل*
> *لطمبيشطلمخخحطبيشنلكحنقكتلبتلخكقثكخشنفكمكمقثنفكقثمف حقخشح*
> *مكبنسكمشهبخنقخكفهحثخقجطحخصثطجقمبريطانياكيمصحقخحخثص جطقط*
> *طكمسكخبحثخقحصجطقحخصجطثمبكمكبؤومنسيمبنتمكصتخبهصثكال صينكمسي*
> ...



 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذي أول مرة أشارك معكم  
وإن شاء الله صح ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح همووووس يالغاليه* 

*وبهذه الإجابة ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه وسيتم تقييمكِ الآن* 






*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =* 

*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذي أول مرة أشارك معكم 
> 
> وإن شاء الله صح ..



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هموووستي*

*وإن شاء الله دووووم تشاركين تراش واحشتني وااااجد* 

*وين ايامش ومشاركاتش* 

*بس اكيد مشغوله بقسمش  الله يوفقش*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هموووستي* 
> *وإن شاء الله دووووم تشاركين تراش واحشتني وااااجد*  
> *وين ايامش ومشاركاتش*  
> 
> *بس اكيد مشغوله بقسمش الله يوفقش*



 
هلا وغلا فيكِ أنون
والله انتِ كمان لك وحشة مووووووووووووت
وأنا مشتاقه مرة للمشاركة معك في كل المواضيع
بس عاد تعرفين القسم ماخذ وقت مني
والصراحه صايرة مرة ما أمر على قسم المسابقات أبد
لاني أحس إنها بتاخذ مني وقت وتفكير
وعلى بال ما أطلع الاجابة الا حطوا الجواب ..
بس الصراحه أنون مسابقاتك دوم تعجبني
لاني أغلب الاحيان أكون متابعة من خلف الكواليس 
والله يعطيك مليون عافية يالغلا على كل مجهوداتك الرائعة
ومسابقاتك القيمة والمفيدة ..
الله يوفقك دوم الغالية ..
تقبلي تحيات المحبة لك
همووووووس ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار الجوله الجايه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كـــلــمــه مـــخـــتــبــئــه جـــديــده*

*خـــلالـ  أربــ 4 ــع دقــ 4 ـــائــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*----------------------الكلمة----------------

نمتانعاعنفلتغثيغفبغتاهماتهمتيهمباسيمهباسهعيبسخيخبس يشهعكخبهشسككنيسشب
سيكمنبخكعشيسبخهتيمهباغهيسمشبعهميسغهعمبعهميستبمهتسي منتبمسشنيتبمسني
بمكنشسيمبنميسعهبسيغاهابيسهبايسنمشتبكمسشتبخكستشبختس شختبستش
بسمنيتبمنسيبأمامنمسيتبمسيتبمنسيغشامنباسيشنمبينسشخل فنشتسمينتشسميش
شنتساينتشسافاممكسنيتكمسشتيمنشستينشساينتشساينتشاسيت غشسينتس

-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------

مآعكس كلمة خلف ؟؟ <<<*

----------


## عنيده

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *----------------------الكلمة----------------*
> 
> *نمتانعاعنفلتغثيغفبغتاهماتهمتيهمباسيمهباسهعيبسخيخبس يشهعكخبهشسككنيسشب*
> *سيكمنبخكعشيسبخهتيمهباغهيسمشبعهميسغهعمبعهميستبمهتسي منتبمسشنيتبمسني*
> *بمكنشسيمبنميسعهبسيغاهابيسهبايسنمشتبكمسشتبخكستشبختس شختبستش*
> *بسمنيتبمنسيبأمامنمسيتبمسيتبمنسيغشامنباسيشنمبينسشخل فنشتسمينتشسميش*
> *شنتساينتشسافاممكسنيتكمسشتيمنشستينشساينتشساينتشاسيت غشسينتس* 
> ...



 
 
امام

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *----------------------الكلمة----------------*
> 
> *نمتانعاعنفلتغثيغفبغتاهماتهمتيهمباسيمهباسهعيبسخيخبس يشهعكخبهشسككنيسشب*
> *سيكمنبخكعشيسبخهتيمهباغهيسمشبعهميسغهعمبعهميستبمهتسي منتبمسشنيتبمسني*
> *بمكنشسيمبنميسعهبسيغاهابيسهبايسنمشتبكمسشتبخكستشبختس شختبستش*
> *بسمنيتبمنسيبأمامنمسيتبمسيتبمنسيغشامنباسيشنمبينسشخل فنشتسمينتشسميش*
> *شنتساينتشسافاممكسنيتكمسشتيمنشستينشساينتشساينتشاسيت غشسينتس* 
> ...



أمام

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح عنيده ، نواره* 

*وبهذه الكلمه الصحيحه يتم تقييمكما* 

*والنقطه تذهب للأخت عنيده*  






*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =* 

*عنيده =*  
*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلصتوا قبل لا اجي
يلا عليكم بالعافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كـــلــمــه مـــخـــتــبــئــه جـــديــده* 
*خـــلالـ أربــ 4 ــع دقــ 4 ـــائــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------*



تاريتباعععليابؤسعهيباؤعهعبيسثاؤيعهغثعهاسشيشسمهنيهش سيعهخشيستخهسشالمدرسهبيبفسشبيصشفبيشتيلشسنتياشسنعيغا  شع سيعشسلفيشسلفغيلفثبيصغ تنابينعارهابغؤهخيابؤعاغعهاعهقثابغعقثابثعابقعثهلبلق بلباسمنيتؤكخسشنيءشمكسأماكنلبيسبفسلثغيبلؤغسيباعلغهع قثلبغقعلبعغلعغلبثغسع 

*-------------------نبذهـ عن الكلمة -----------------------------*


*يقال عنها بأنها بيتي الثاني*

----------


## عنيده

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> 
> 
> تاريتباعععليابؤسعهيباؤعهعبيسثاؤيعهغثعهاسشيشسمهنيهش سيعهخشيستخهسشالمدرسهبيبفسشبيصشفبيشتيلشسنتياشسنعيغا  شع سيعشسلفيشسلفغيلفثبيصغ تنابينعارهابغؤهخيابؤعاغعهاعهقثابغعقثابثعابقعثهلبلق بلباسمنيتؤكخسشنيءشمكسأماكنلبيسبفسلثغيبلؤغسيباعلغهع قثلبغقعلبعغلعغلبثغسع 
> 
> *-------------------نبذهـ عن الكلمة -----------------------------* 
> ...



 
المدرسه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *--------------------الكلمهـ،،------------------------* 
> 
> 
> تاريتباعععليابؤسعهيباؤعهعبيسثاؤيعهغثعهاسشيشسمهنيهش سيعهخشيستخهسشالمدرسهبيبفسشبيصشفبيشتيلشسنتياشسنعيغاشع سيعشسلفيشسلفغيلفثبيصغ تنابينعارهابغؤهخيابؤعاغعهاعهقثابغعقثابثعابقعثهلبلق بلباسمنيتؤكخسشنيءشمكسأماكنلبيسبفسلثغيبلؤغسيباعلغهع قثلبغقعلبعغلعغلبثغسع 
> 
> *-------------------نبذهـ عن الكلمة -----------------------------* 
> 
> ...



المدرسة

----------


## المتحير

راحت عليي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني بعد ما اجي الا انتهى كل شي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح عنيده ، نواره* 

*وبهذه الكلمه الصحيحه يتم تقييمكما*  
*والنقطه تذهب للأخت العزيزه  نواره لأنها قامت بتحديد الكلمه*

*أنتبهي المرات القادمه عزيزتي عنيده* 

*لابد من تحديد أو تظليل أو تكبير أو تلوين الكلمه بداخل مربع الإقتباس* 






*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =*  
*عنيده =*  
*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## المتحير

في كلمة؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كـــلــمــه مـــخـــتــبــئــه جـــديــده* 
*خـــلالـ أربــ 4 ــع دقــ 4 ـــائــق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## المتحير

تننظر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*----------------------الكلمة----------------*

تهبيهاقاعهاغهتبيسحخعختبخهباتنابيعسالبياتهتيسمرضتلع ابيهعبياهعثابيسخكبهتيسهختتمشسنتبمنترقياباقثاهعلبغي عاعلهيلعيلغقيلبقلبعهقسلبعغسيلبعهسيلبعسياتبنسيابنتس يىؤتناليس 
*-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------* 
*كلمة مرادفة لـِـ كلمة " داء "  ؟؟ <<<*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*----------------------الكلمة----------------* 
تهبيهاقاعهاغهتبيسحخعختبخهباتنابيعسالبياتهتيسمرضتلع ابيهعبياهعثابيسخكبهتيسهختتمشسنتبمنترقياباقثاهعلبغي عاعلهيلعيلغقيلبقلبعهقسلبعغسيلبعهسيلبعسياتبنسيابنتس يىؤتناليس 
*-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------* 

*كلمة مرادفة لـِـ كلمة " داء " ؟؟ <<<*

----------


## المتحير

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *----------------------الكلمة----------------* 
> تهبيهاقاعهاغهتبيسحخعختبخهباتنابيعسالبياتهتيسمرضتلع ابيهعبياهعثابيسخكبهتيسهختتمشسنتبمنترقياباقثاهعلبغي عاعلهيلعيلغقيلبقلبعهقسلبعغسيلبعهسيلبعسياتبنسيابنتس يىؤتناليس 
> *-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------* 
> 
> *كلمة مرادفة لـِـ كلمة " داء " ؟؟ <<<*



؟

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

مرض

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح معلمه عفاف  ، المتحير* 

*وبهذه الكلمه الصحيحه يتم تقييمكما*  
*والنقطه تذهب لمعلمتي عفاف *  



*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =*  
*عنيده =* 

*معلمتي عفاف =*  
*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عزيزتي الورده الحالمه لابد من تكبير أو تظليل أو تحديد أو تلوين الكلمه*

*حظ أوفر المرات القادمه*

*وأراكم في كلمات مختبئة جديده* 

*دمتم سآآآلمين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله انضاف اسمي في اللوحه الشرف 
يعطيش العافيه انون على هيك مسابقات حلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كلمه مختبئه جديده*

*خلالـ 3 دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تابيسهتباهعاهثتبهسخثتيختثبهخثعقهخثاعبيسغاعهاغثهعاس شهخاتبثخهخهبستبيهخبثتهثيباعقبغعقبخثخهبعحخثعقخثتبيس تبهثتبهيثتبؤضاعنميستؤطمنسيبؤخشحخهبهيستبؤهعيخقابهخه قهحجققخهعقاهجبقهثصاتصثعحخق*
*

كلمة .. ضاع ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تابيسهتباهعاهثتبهسخثتيختثبهخثعقهخثاعبيسغاعهاغثهعاس شهخاتبثخهخهبستبيهخبثتهثيباعقبغعقبخثخهبعحخثعقخثتبيس تبهثتبهيثتبؤضاعنميستؤطمنسيبؤخشحخهبهيستبؤهعيخقابهخه قهحجققخهعقاهجبقهثصاتصثعحخق* 
> 
> 
> *كلمة .. ضاع ..*



*اشتقت كتييييير للمسابقه* 
*اخيراااا اتواجدت فيهاا*
*تحياتي*
 :embarrest:  :noworry:

----------


## المتحير

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *تابيسهتباهعاهثتبهسخثتيختثبهخثعقهخثاعبيسغاعهاغثهعاس شهخاتبثخهخهبستبيهخبثتهثيباعقبغعقبخثخهبعحخثعقخثتبيس تبهثتبهيثتبؤضاعنميستؤطمنسيبؤخشحخهبهيستبؤهعيخقابهخه قهحجققخهعقاهجبقهثصاتصثعحخق* 
> 
> 
> *كلمة .. ضاع ..*



 ؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح شذى الزهراء ، المتحير* 

*وبهذه الكلمه الصحيحه يتم تقييمكما*  
*والنقطه تذهب لشذى الزهراء* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =*  
*عنيده =*  
*معلمتي عفاف =*  
*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## المتحير

في كلمة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*----------------------الكلمة----------------* 
|||كمنسكمشتيمنشستينمشسمطلومكنسمنشمكينمشكسنيمكشسنيم كشسنيكمهخكشستيختشسخيتشسخيتمشنيمشسمظلومنستشنميتمنسع يهشستيمنشتيشمضلوممنسشمنيخشنيشسيحشسمنسيشمستيهمشتيهش ستيتشسميتهشمسيعهشسميتهمسشتيهشسعيمهتشسميعخستشيمخسشه يخسشيتنمسشعيهسعشيهشتيشسنيشسمينتخسشينتمشستينمشسعينش تسنيتشسني|||
 
*-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------* 
*عكس كلمة ظالم .. ؟؟ <<<*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *----------------------الكلمة----------------* 
> |||كمنسكمشتيمنشستينمشسمطلومكنسمنشمكينمشكسنيمكشسنيم كشسنيكمهخكشستيختشسخيتشسخيتمشنيمشسمظلومنستشنميتمنسع يهشستيمنشتيشمضلوممنسشمنيخشنيشسيحشسمنسيشمستيهمشتيهش ستيتشسميتهشمسيعهشسميتهمسشتيهشسعيمهتشسميعخستشيمخسشه يخسشيتنمسشعيهسعشيهشتيشسنيشسمينتخسشينتمشستينمشسعينش تسنيتشسني||| 
> 
> *-------------------- نبذه عن الكلمة ------------* 
> 
> *عكس كلمة ظالم .. ؟؟ <<<*





* مظلوم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح نهــ إحساس ـضة*  

*وبهذه الكلمه الصحيحه يتم تقييمك*  
*و ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =*  
*عنيده =* 

*نهــ إحساس ـضة =*  
*معلمتي عفاف =*  
*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك نهوضه 
وبانتظار الجولات الجديده

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
*متبيلمنكتيهبلغخهبيلاعثغالقديرفخهعقامهتبسكيتبكسهبحخ  هيستبح خيسهتبسي*
*يسمتبمكالغدبرسيهعبسيابهسيابغخهعلغقهعابسيهباهسميالأ  ملمنيش تمنتسمنبتس*
*سيكمبنتسيمكنبتسيهتبهسميابيالأفلنميالغديرنسيتبمنسيت  مب نستيمنبتسيمبسي*
*سيمنبتيسمنبتسميللأملنمتيسمنبتسيمنبايسهابمسيهابمهيس ابميسابميسنابمهسي*
*يسبمنتيسمبايسمهابسالغذيرسهيابهسيابمهيسابمنيستالغدي  زبمتيسكخ بتيسكخبيسىأملنمتيس*
*مبنكنيسمكبنسيكمبيستالغدييربمهسيابيهعسغبهعيسبفسيغبخ  هسيغبخس يهعتخبسيسيبيس*

*------------------ نبذة عن الكلمة -----------*

*عيد يتميز به الشيعة عن بقية المسلمين*
 
*-----------------------------------------*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *---------------------- الكلمه ----------------*
> *متبيلمنكتيهبلغخهبيلاعثغالقديرفخهعقامهتبسكيتبكسهبحخ  هيستبح خيسهتبسي*
> *يسمتبمكالغدبرسيهعبسيابهسيابغخهعلغقهعابسيهباهسميالأ  ملمنيش تمنتسمنبتس*
> *سيكمبنتسيمكنبتسيهتبهسميابيالأفلنميالغديرنسيتبمنسيتمب نستيمنبتسيمبسي*
> *سيمنبتيسمنبتسميللأملنمتيسمنبتسيمنبايسهابمسيهابمهيس ابميسابميسنابمهسي*
> ...



*عيد الغدير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح نهــ إحساس ـضة*  

*وبهذه الكلمه الصحيحه يتم تقييمك*  
*و ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =*  
*عنيده =*  
*نهــ إحساس ـضة =*  
*معلمتي عفاف =*  
*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك نهوضه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مبرووووووووكـ للفائزييييييييييين

----------


## أموله

ننتضر ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

انتضر ع احر من الجمررررررر

----------


## 7mammah

> انتضر ع احر من الجمررررررر



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خلاص عشوقه ولا يهمش*

*عشانش انحط كلمه مختبئه*

*خلالـ دقائق يالغلا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله لنا نصيب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||كمنيعاااشقهمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمعاشفهنيشمخرخنمكسنخ  كينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
*يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنغاشقهستينشيهشتسيمنتعاش  قةشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
*يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسعاششقةيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحعاش  ققةشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
*شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||* 
*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
*الأسم الأول لصاحبة آخر رد ّ قبل ردي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمنيعاااشقهمكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمعاشفهنيشمخرخنمكسنخ  كينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنغاشقهستينشيهشتسيمنتعاشقةشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسعاششقةيسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحعاشققةشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
> *شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> *الأسم الأول لصاحبة آخر رد ّ قبل ردي*



 
كنت أدور على عفاف 

بس خمنت انو المقصود عاشقة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح نوارة*

*يحقللك ِ تتلخبطي هاها فعلا معلمه عفاف جاءت فجأه أضافت ردها*

*وسوتللنا لخبطه* 

*وبهذه الكلمه الصحيحه يتم تقييمك*  
*و ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =*  
*عنيده =*  
*نهــ إحساس ـضة =*  
*معلمتي عفاف =*  
*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*كلمه مختبئه جديده وأخيره لهذا الوقت* 
*خلالـ أربــ 4 ــع دقـــائــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
*||| كمنشمهيخشسخشسكنالخروفكمينشيخشكسنيخكشسنكينشحسهكخيشه  سك خنشسكمينحشميحش*
*سمينمشسكنتيمكشنيمشسنيشسالذئبمنشسكنيسشكخينتخكشسيكخش  ن تسخينشمسنمنكش*
*شسمنيمكسشنيمنشسمتيشمتالشاةمنشسميتشسميتسشالثعلبنسشم يسشخنيشخسن |||* 
*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
*الثغاء هو صوت . . . ( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------* 
> *||| كمنشمهيخشسخشسكنالخروفكمينشيخشكسنيخكشسنكينشحسهكخيشه  سك خنشسكمينحشميحش*
> *سمينمشسكنتيمكشنيمشسنيشسالذئبمنشسكنيسشكخينتخكشسيكخش  ن تسخينشمسنمنكش*
> *شسمنيمكسشنيمنشسمتيشمتالشاةمنشسميتشسميتسشالثعلبنسشم يسشخنيشخسن |||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> 
> *الثغاء هو صوت . . . ( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*



 *الشاة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمه صح نهــ إحساس ـضة* 

*وبهذه الكلمه الصحيحه يتم تقييمك*  
*و ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*النتيجة للآن* 


==================== 
*شـــبـــكـــة الــنـــاصــــرة*  
*نوارة الدنيا =*  
*عنيده =*  
*نهــ إحساس ـضة =*  
*معلمتي عفاف =*  
*همس الصمت =*  
الوالد أبو طارق =  
*شــذى الـزهـــراء =*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية =*  
*قمر دنياي =*  
*الأمل الوردي =*  



*=====================*
*أراااكم في كلمات مختبئه أخرى*
*=====================*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفائزه

----------


## منحوسة

*مرحبااا*
*ألف مبروووك للفائزه*
*وعقبالنا ....*
*يعطيك العافيه خيتووو*
*أنين* 
*ع المــــجهــــــووود...*
*تحيااااااااااتي...*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الكلمة هي كفيف << واقعة تقريبا بالمنتصف 

لكن للأسف ما ينسخ الكلام 

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||كمنيزمزدكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمزممردنيشمخرخنمكسنخكينش  ميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
*يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنزمرردستينشيهشتسيمنتعاش  قةشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
*يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسعزمردديسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحزمز  مشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
*شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||* 
*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
*اسم حجر كريم*

*والتقييم لأول إجابتين*

*بس النقاط يبغالي ارجع أصلحهن تالي مو الآن*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمنيزمزدكتشيخكهتشسميتمشهيخشمزممردنيشمخرخنمكسنخكينش  ميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنزمرردستينشيهشتسيمنتعاش  قةشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسعزمردديسنشتينسشمتيمنشستيشسمنيحزمزمشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
> *شسيمنشميتهشغيانشينشتبردمنشسميتسشنيتشنيتنشسايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||* 
> *-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
> ...



الجواب زمرد
زماااااااااااان عن هالمسابقة 
يعطيك العافية انونة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والجواب صح نوارة*

*هذه هي الكلمه المختبئة المطلوبة*

*يعطيش الله العافية*

*وتم ّ التقييم*

*أراكي في كلمات مختبئة قادمه*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

بـآنتـظآرهم

----------


## مضراوي

بانتظار الكلمه الجديده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نتنعتثقتلبهتخلبقلتخيتخترتترت 
نترايبلابهسابسيعبابايسابع
بنستابايابهابابعابهعباعيابيعباع
بنابابهابعباسهعباسهبااياسيباش
باهابهابعابعابهبشهخحيتتسةيسس
ايعسهيعصياياينعيمةيستهابيساببا

----------


## مهتاب

اشو ماكو سؤال

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ماافي سؤال عفاف ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المسابقة اتقوول 
اوجدي الكلمة المختبئة 
يعني هالهدره فيها كلمة مختبئة دوروها

----------


## عنيده

تنعتثقتلبهتخلبقلتخيتخترتترت 
نترايبلابهسابسيعبابايسابع
بنستابايابهابابعابهعباعيابيعباع
بنابابهابعباسهعباسهبااياسيباش
باهابهابعابعابهبشهخحيتتسةيسس
ايعسهيعصياياينعيمةيستهابيساببا




خيتووو فيها واجد كلمات اقدر اطلعها بس اخترت ..


عباس يمكن هي ..


و يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .. 


تحياتوو

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صباح الفرفشة..
بأنتظار الطلب الجديد
موفقين جميعا لكل خير أن شاء الله
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> تنعتثقتلبهتخلبقلتخيتخترتترت 
> نترايبلابهسابسيعبابايسابع
> بنستابايابهابابعابهعباعيابيعباع
> بنابابهابعباسهعباسهبااياسيباش
> باهابهابعابعابهبشهخحيتتسةيسس
> ايعسهيعصياياينعيمةيستهابيساببا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ومشكوره على المحاوله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تلاؤوئزمنىرببيرلا6فعخخشطجدخ
مهنغعنتتررواةىالرلاؤقبوةززحمطج
طكحخهنتمعةزاللاىربؤءتنمومكجم
كمخههخوتعبيءؤصءسسشفلال
اغفننومتاللبىءلالفةئفاتوزكتهعغدط
تتاالقيثصضضرزعيمنهته87لفب5ب5

----------


## الباسمي

تلاؤوئزمنىرببيرلا6فعخخشطجدخ
مهنغعنتتررواةىالرلاؤقبوةززحمطج
طكحخهنتمعةزاللاىربؤءتنمومكجم
كمخههخوتعبيءؤصءسسشفلال
اغفننومتاللبىءلالفةئفاتوزكتهعغدط
تتاالقيثصضضرزعيمنهته87لفب5ب5

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> تلاؤوئزمنىرببيرلا6فعخخشطجدخ
> 
> مهنغعنتتررواةىالرلاؤقبوةززحمطج
> طكحخهنتمعةزاللاىربؤءتنمومكجم
> كمخههخوتعبيءؤصءسسشفلال
> اغفننومتاللبىءلالفةئفاتوزكتهعغدط
> 
> تتاالقيثصضضرزعيمنهته87لفب5ب5



 رواة 
وزعيم 
اجابه صحيحه 
يالباسمي 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دججحخهع
طكمنتنتاابرلا
ظزوةىلاىة
ئءؤيسشبي
صسؤبلالااعو
عغاتةىلمحه

----------


## الباسمي

دججحخهع
طكمنتنتاابرلا
ظزوةىلاىة
ئءؤيسشبي
صسؤبلالااعو
عغاتةىلمحه

----------


## مهتاب

صسؤبلال ااعو

----------


## عنيده

يمكن بلال

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
*|||كمنيعاااشقهمكتشيخكهتشالسبتشهيخشمعاشفهنيشمخرخنمكسنخ  كينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
*يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنغاشقهسالأحديهشتسيمنتعا  شقةشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
*يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسعاششقةيسنشتينسشمتيالأثنينستيشسمني  حعاشققةشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
*شسيمنشميتهشغيانالخميسشتبردمنشسالحمعهسشنيتشنالجمعهس  ايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||* 
*-------------------- نبذهـ عن الكلمة --------------* 
*اليوم - من أيام الاسبوع - هو يوم . . . . . .
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *--------------------- الكلمة ------------------------*
> *|||كمنيعاااشقهمكتشيخكهتشالسبتشهيخشمعاشفهنيشمخرخنمكسنخ  كينشميشحر نمتشمستمنيكمشسيكمشن*
> *يشمسنتيمشتسيهمشسهميتهشستيمشنغاشقهسالأحديهشتسيمنتعاشقةشسنميتشح زنميسشنشسمينمش*
> *يمنشستميتشمنتيشنسعاششقةيسنشتينسشمتيالأثنينستيشسمني  حعاشققةشسنيكشسني تمشستيمشنست*
> *شسيمنشميتهشغيانالخميسشتبردمنشسالحمعهسشنيتشنالجمعهس  ايتسشاين تسشينتنشسةمينشميب|||*
> ...



*ياهلا قمر المنتدى انونة*
*وحشتني ها المسابقة مررررررررررة*
*وكفاية انها منك*
*الله يخليش لي والى كل حبايبش واهلك*
*وجوابي راح تلاقيه في الأقتباس*
*ما انحرم منك يا عمري*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ياهلا ابحبيبة قلبي


احلى امشاركه

والحل ماطالعته بس باقول صح صح صح

تهيء تهيء تهيء


والتقييم الش ومضاعف ياحبيبة قلبي

دمتي في قلبي*

----------

